# Anfänger-Transalp 2011



## kalama (25. Oktober 2010)

hallo forum!

vorab: ja - ich habe die sufu benutzt...und dort auch schon einiges gefunden, allerdings sind immer noch ein paar fragen offen. deshalb hab ich mich entschlossen doch nen neuen thread aufzumachen.

ich plane nächstes jahr gemeinsam mit meiner freundin einen alpencross anzugehen.

bikes:
ich = halbwegs leichtes enduro (talas, 160v/160h, ca, 14,3kg)
meine freundin = ein xc bike(120/120, knapp über 12kg)

kondition:
ich = fahre regelmässig touren um die 40-50km, mit teils auch sehr technischen, steilen passagen 
meine freundin = technisch noch sehr unerfahren und ausdauertechnisch kann sie gut mithalten
wir sind auch schon tagestouren mit knapp über 100km gefahren. allerdings ohne viele hm.

insgesamt würde ich beide als eher mittelmäßig einschätzen.

wir sind beide (noch) studenten. haben also massig zeit für die tour, müssen also nicht zwingend 6/7 tage sein.

strecke:
wir würden gerne so wenig asphalt wie möglich sehen. schotterwege sind schon in ordnung und natürlich sollten auch einige, nicht zu heftige (achtung freundin) trails vorhanden sein.

meine fragen dazu  sind folgende.

- wie viele hütten/übernachtungsmöglichkeiten kreuzt man so während   einer tagestour??
- muss man vorbuchen oder kann man einfach drauf losfahren?? ich frage weil mich interessiert ob ich eine tour spontan verlängern/verkürzen kann.
- welche route würdet ihr empfehlen?? albrecht? joe? oder leichter?
- was habt ihr so für eure touren bezahlt? ich rechne so mit ca. 700 euro für sieben tage, inkl. an-, abreise (wohnort in nrw).
- zu welcher zeit sollte man am besten fahren damit es nicht ganz so voll ist in den hütten.

mach mir halt gedanken falls man sich mit einer tour mal verschätzt/ das wetter so gar nicht mitspielt (oder die frau keine lust mehr hat)...nicht das wir dann irgendwo in der pampa stehen und nirgends unterkommen.

falls ihr mir doch zu einer geführten tour raten wollt lasst euch nicht abhalten. oder kann man das ganze auch getrost auf eigene faust angehen?

vorbereitung soll ja schliesslich viel bringen - und zeit dazu ist ja noch genug...

ich weiß, viele fragen auf einmal aber vielleicht könnt ihr sie ja unter euch aufteilen .

vielen dank im voraus!!!!

gruß

ach ja: habt ihr tipps zu guter literatur was das thema "transalp planen" betrifft??


----------



## oliverstadt (25. Oktober 2010)

Geführte Tour. !!!

Nix anderes ist für Euch sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (25. Oktober 2010)

oliverstadt schrieb:


> Geführte Tour. !!!
> 
> Nix anderes ist für Euch sinnvoll.



 warum ?


----------



## radneuling (25. Oktober 2010)

sollte gehen.

bin 2010 auch meine erste transalp gefahren und zwar über die albrechtroute,
mit tranieren habeich im oktober angefangen nur im fitness das rad habe ich dann im märz gekauft und bin
min 2 mal die woche gefahren so um die 30-40 km mit ca 500 hm pro tour, an we dann auf den feldberg da kamen dann pro runde ca 800 hm zusammen, einige 70 km touren wurden auch eingelegt dies bin ich fast alles mit meinem
kumpel mit dem ich den Alpx gefahren bin pedaliert, denn es ist wichtig das ihr beide ungefähr das gleiche level habt und euch auch nicht hetzt gegenseitig...ausdauer wie technik denn wenn der eine schiebt kann der andere nicht davonbrausen (sollte er meines empfinden nach nicht).

im nachhinein kann ich sagen etwas mehr ausdauer hätte mir nicht geschadet..daher viel g1 trainieren.
als rad hatte ich ein hardtail,vieles ging aber nicht alles , erster teil fimberpass wurde geschoben,
letzte stück montozo wurde ebenfalls geschoben troztdem war genug trail dabei.

gels hatten wir nicht dabei aber wir hatten riegel und sind damit ganz gut zurecht gekommen.
wasser gabs auf dertour fast überall 4 free.

schaut das ihr nicht zuviel gewicht dabei habt aber lasst auch nichts wichtiges zurück.

Zwingt nichts und saftey firt ...immer lieber aufs bauchgefühl hören anstelle auf den stolz dann sollte das auch klappen.


----------



## 124penoepel (25. Oktober 2010)

Bin dieses Jahr meinen ersten Alpencross gefahren, und rückblickend kann ich sagen, ich habe mir mehr Gedanken gemacht als nötig. 
Am wichtigsten finde ich, unterwegs flexibel zu bleiben, je nach Wetterlage auch mal abzukürzen oder früher einzukehren, und vor allem zu beißen, wenn der Berg einfach nicht aufhören will oder die letzten 200 HM geschoben oder getragen werden müssen.
Wir waren Anfang August unterwegs, das Wetter war soweit ganz gut, an einer Stelle hatten wir noch Schnee (Pfunderer Joch), aber das ist normal. Im Tal ist es dann wieder warm. 
Gebucht haben wir nur die erste Übernachtung, unterwegs haben wir immer auf den Bergen etwas bekommen, die Hütten waren sehr schön und authentisch, viele lustige Abende mit anderen MTB´lern verbracht. In Italien wurde es schwieriger und die Klitschen schlechter. 
Wichtig sind auf jeden Fall die Klamotten und das Gewicht auf dem Rücken, ein technisch einwandfreies Fahrrad (lieber einmal zuviel checken) und hin und wieder mal ein Gel.
Ansonsten kein Stress machen; es ist ein Erlebnis, das immer in Erinnerung bleiben wird.


----------



## lens83 (25. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> meine fragen dazu  sind folgende.
> 
> - wie viele hÃ¼tten/Ã¼bernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten kreuzt man so wÃ¤hrend   einer tagestour??
> - muss man vorbuchen oder kann man einfach drauf losfahren?? ich frage weil mich interessiert ob ich eine tour spontan verlÃ¤ngern/verkÃ¼rzen kann.
> ...



hallo, hier meine meinung:
1. also die alpen sind so gut erschlossen, da muss man sich Ã¼ber die Ã¼bernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten eigentlich nicht den kopf zerbrechen. wenn der letzte berg aus irgendwelchen grÃ¼nden (form, defekt, wetter) nicht mehr geht, dann checkt man halt einfach in einer pension im tal ein und hat dann zwar kein hÃ¼ttenflair, aber ein ruhiges und sauberes einzelzimmer. 
2. also zu zweit wÃ¼rde ich sagen dass man auch ohne vorreservierung in den meisten fÃ¤llen einen platz bekommt. man muss sich dann halt natÃ¼rlich mit einem schlafplatz in einem vollen gemeinschaftslager begnÃ¼gen. sollte dann wirklich mal alles voll sein, einfach ins tal abfahren und eine pension suchen.
3. die wahl der strecke hÃ¤ngt in erster linie von Eurer fitness/technik und Euren vorstellungen ab. einige strecken fallen ja schon mal aus, wenn es fÃ¼r Deine freundin nicht zur ungewollten wanderung werden soll. die km und hm anzahl der einzelnen etappen solltet Ihr im training halt problemlos schaffen, dann ist es beim ac auch kein problem. im Ã¼brigen ist man zu zweit ja recht flexibel und die etappen kÃ¶nnen je nach wetter und lust&laune verkÃ¼rzt/verlÃ¤ngert werden.
4. die 700â¬ kÃ¶nnten fÃ¼r 7 Tage hinkommen. bei mir sah es heuer  ca. so aus: Ã¼bernachtungen, abendessen, frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck 350, mittagessen 100,  shuttle 80, reparatur am rad 60, die  in riva 50, zug+sonstiges 50, - also alles in allem um die 700â¬.
5. punkto wetter ist die beste zeit mmn august/anfang september. vor vollen hÃ¼tten braucht Ihr zu zweit meiner einschÃ¤tzung nach nicht angst zu haben.
6. gefÃ¼hrt oder auf eigene faust - das sieht jeder anders. der eine will sich keinen kopf machen mit planung usw und freut sich dass er nur dem guide nachfahren braucht und der andere erfreut sich hingegen eben genau an der organisation und wenn dann alles wie geplant hinhaut - was ja auch eine gewisse herausforderung ist, Ã¼berhaupt wenn man das erste mal fÃ¤hrt. aber Du sagst ja Ihr seid studenten - habt also alle zeit der welt zum selber planen . auÃerdem sind bei einer gefÃ¼hrten tour meist alle unterkÃ¼nfte vorreserviert, was bedeutet, dass bei regen auch gefahren werden muss/sollte.
7. ich plane mit traumtouren transalp von uli stanciu. im buch sind 18 touren in allen leistungsklassen, welche man sich anhand der cd-rom im baukastensystem individuell zusammenstellen kann. man kann sich dann noch die roadbooks ausdrucken, wodurch die traditionellen karten schon fast Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig werden - habe ich zur sicherheit aber trotzdem dabei gehabt, da ich alleine unterwegs war.

viel spaÃ wÃ¼nsch ich Euch auf jeden fall. es wird mit sicherheit ein super erlebnis!


----------



## sub-xero (26. Oktober 2010)

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es massig in den Bergen. Hütten und Pensionen können schon mal ausgebucht sein, wenn ihr Pech habt. Sollte aber kein großes Problem sein, spontan irgendwas zu finden. Bei Hütten empfiehlt sich eine Reservierung.
Albrecht-Route oder Via Claudia Augusta sind durchaus interessant für Euch. Könnt ja je nach Bedarf noch Varianten einbauen.
 Was Dich der AC kostet hängt allein von Deinen Ansprüchen ab! Hotels sind teuerer als Hütten. Restaurants sind teuerer als Supermärkte. Rechne doch einfach mal nach! Mit 700 EUR pro Person solltest Du hinkommen. (Mein AC hat mich insgesamt 300 EUR gekostet, ist jedoch ein Sonderfall.)
Zeit: Außerhalb der Saison ist es einfacher mit Übernachtungen. Innerhalb der Saison ist das Wetter stabiler.
Geführt oder nicht: Geschmackssache. Wenn Du schon öfter in den Alpen warst, kannst Du das auch ohne Guide hinbekommen.


----------



## lens83 (26. Oktober 2010)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Mein AC hat mich insgesamt 300 EUR gekostet, ist jedoch ein Sonderfall.



aber dann übernachtung jeweils im zelt, oder?



sub-xero schrieb:


> Geführt oder nicht: Geschmackssache. Wenn Du schon öfter in den Alpen warst, kannst Du das auch ohne Guide hinbekommen.



finde ich nicht. mit roadbook und karten ist es doch ein kinderspiel. bei schlechtwetter die etappe einfach abbrechen oder ggf. schon am morgen in der hütte bleiben.


----------



## sub-xero (26. Oktober 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> aber dann übernachtung jeweils im zelt, oder?


So ungefähr.


----------



## kalama (26. Oktober 2010)

hallo nochmal!

das ist ja schon eine fülle an tipps und informationen. vielen dank schonmal dafür an alle!

@lens83: genau diese art von antworten hatte ich mir erhofft. aber bez. buch - ich hatte das ganze auch schonmal in der hand, das du damit planst hört sich schonmal gut an. ich habs damals (noch nicht so lang her) nur nicht gekauft weil der verkäufer mir nichts zur aktualität der planungs-software sagen konnte. 
aber ich denke die auflage deines buches ist schon etwas älter als die des buches im laden. von daher denke ich macht man nichts falsch damit. ich habe auch kein anderes buch gefunden das eine vergleichbare software anbietet.

das buch wird meine erste investition was die planung angeht...euren antworten nach zu urteilen traue ich uns das "alleine fahren" auf der via claudia/albrechtroute doch zu.

ich freue mich auf weitere antworten und hilfestellungen.
top!! vielen dank!


----------



## lens83 (26. Oktober 2010)

erste investition das buch
zweite investition den deuter transalpin 30

dann habt Ihr schon mal eine gute basis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (27. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> aber ich denke die auflage deines buches ist schon etwas älter als die des buches im laden. von daher denke ich macht man nichts falsch damit. ich habe auch kein anderes buch gefunden das eine *vergleichbare software *anbietet.
> 
> das buch wird meine erste investition was die planung angeht...euren antworten nach zu urteilen traue ich uns das "alleine fahren" auf der via claudia/albrechtroute doch zu.



das Buch (Traumtouren Transalp) ist sehr gut und man kann sich nette Ideen holen. Die Software ist natürlich etwas älter. Allerdings ist es egal, weil die Software inzwischen online zu finden ist ... s. hier:
http://www.bike-gps.com/ 
dann auf "interaktiver Bike GPS Tourenplaner" klicken. Funktioniert sehr gut !

Gruß, Peter


----------



## powderJO (27. Oktober 2010)

auf outdooractive.com und gpsies.de gibt es auch ziemlich viele transalp-routen. selbst wenn man kein gps nutzt, kann man sich da ganz prima ein bild über mögliche strecken verschaffen...


----------



## Biking_Flow (27. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> - muss man vorbuchen oder kann man einfach drauf losfahren?? ich frage weil mich interessiert ob ich eine tour spontan verlängern/verkürzen kann.
> - welche route würdet ihr empfehlen?? albrecht? joe? oder leichter?
> - was habt ihr so für eure touren bezahlt? ich rechne so mit ca. 700 euro für sieben tage, inkl. an-, abreise (wohnort in nrw).
> - zu welcher zeit sollte man am besten fahren damit es nicht ganz so voll ist in den hütten.



Einige gute Tips wurden ja bereits gesagt... also vorbuchen musst du zu zweit höchstens auf Basis von Tag zu Tag, außer du bist zur Zeit des Ferragosto (ab 14. August) in Italien unterwegs. Ich würde mir gerade am Anfang größtmögiche Flexibilität erhalten.
Mit 700 Euro pro Person kommst du für eine Woche sehr gut aus, mit mehr als maximal 70 Euro pro Tag musst du (bei Übernachtung auf Hütten sowieso) nicht rechnen.

Falls ihr noch gänzlich unerfahren mit Touren in den Alpen seid, würde ich vielleicht an einem langen Wochenende vorher mal einen Ausflug machen und dabei wirklich mit schwerem Rucksack einen längeren Anstieg fahren, um zu schauen wie ihr damit zurecht kommt.

Das Buch von Uli Stanciu wurde ja schon erwähnt, ich würd mir an eurer Stelle auch noch das Buch von Achim Zahn (das ich persönlich ja viel besser finde) empfehlen, Titel "Alpencross".

Viel Spaß jedenfalls! Alle wichtigen Infos und viele Routen findet ihr sonst auch auf den Homepages von Elmar (www.faszination-alpen.de) und Carsten (www.schymik.de)


----------



## kalama (29. Oktober 2010)

zunächst danke @peter muc/powderJO/biking_flow für eure tipps die kann ich im moment gut gebrauchen ich bin nämlich dabei mich hauptsachlich mit dem erwähnten buch und verschiedenen streckenvarianten zu beschäftigen.
nun stehe ich nur vor einem weiteren kleinen problem: 
kann leider die höhenmeterangaben nicht wirklich einordnen. zwar weiß ich was mich erwartet wenn ich an einem tag 1000-1200HM vor mir hab, kann mich aber nicht in die situation versetzen wie es ist innerhalb einer woche 13000HM zu machen. gut die albrecht route hat knapp 12000 d.h. 13000 wär wohl auch meine obergrenze falls es ne andere route wird.
wie viele HM seit ihr auf euren AC so gefahren und wie habt ihr sie verkraftet.

derzeit ist mein fitnessstand auf einer skala von 10 so auf ca. 6-7 würde ich sagen.
was meint ihr?? soll ja auch spaß machen und nicht "NUR" plackerei...das es anstrengend wird ist mir bewusst...ist ja auch teil des spaßes


----------



## lens83 (29. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> zunächst danke @peter muc/powderJO/biking_flow für eure tipps die kann ich im moment gut gebrauchen ich bin nämlich dabei mich hauptsachlich mit dem erwähnten buch und verschiedenen streckenvarianten zu beschäftigen.
> nun stehe ich nur vor einem weiteren kleinen problem:
> kann leider die höhenmeterangaben nicht wirklich einordnen. zwar weiß ich was mich erwartet wenn ich an einem tag 1000-1200HM vor mir hab, kann mich aber nicht in die situation versetzen wie es ist innerhalb einer woche 13000HM zu machen. gut die albrecht route hat knapp 12000 d.h. 13000 wär wohl auch meine obergrenze falls es ne andere route wird.
> wie viele HM seit ihr auf euren AC so gefahren und wie habt ihr sie verkraftet.
> ...



heuer 7 tage und 14.000hm, verkraftet sehr gut. einzig und allein eine etappe war aufgrund einer magenverstimmung (ursache war vermutlich das schmelzwasser am madritschjoch) eine elende plackerei, aber das kann immer mal vorkommen.
meinen fitnesstand würde ich heuer nur eine 6 geben. zu gute gekommen sind mir jedoch sicherlich meine lebenskilometer und dass ich mit touren jenseits der 2000hm bereits viel erfahrung hatte.
ich würde euch empfehlen das fahren mit vollem rücksack im training zu simulieren. am ersten tag war ich es noch nicht gewohnt und ich hatte das gefühl, dass der radpolster noch ungefähr so viel komfort liefert wie ein blatt papier. hab mich dann aber relativ schnell daran gewöhnt. (ringelblumensalbe oder sitzcreme nicht vergessen!)


----------



## peter muc (29. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> ... wie es ist innerhalb einer woche 13000HM zu machen. gut die albrecht route hat knapp 12000 d.h. 13000 wär wohl auch meine obergrenze falls es ne andere route wird.
> wie viele HM seit ihr auf euren AC so gefahren und wie habt ihr sie verkraftet.



na ja, das ist schon was anderes, wenn du 7 Tage lang durchschnittlich 1800 Hm fahren musst. Optimal wäre es, wenn du rechtzeitig deine Fitness steigerst (also nicht erst im April überhaupt mit Sport anfangen ... und im Winter nix).
Dann wäre es gut, wenn du / ihr im Frühjahr 3-4 Tage hintereinander eine vernünftige MTB-Tour machst; mind. 1 Tag davon > 2.000 Hm. Zeit habt Ihr ja ;-)

Der Tipp vom lens83 mit dem schweren Rucksack ist gut, ich bin vor meinem ersten AlpenX grundsätzlich mit mind. 5 Kg im Rucksack geradelt ... aber wie gesagt, vor meinem ersten AlpenX, danach merkst Du, dass das kein Hexenwerk ist ;-) Vorbereiten ja, aber nicht übertreiben !

Viel Spaß bei der Planung, das macht mindestens genauso viel Spaß wie die Tour an sich ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

bin dieses Jahr auch den ersten AX gefahren (Albrechtroute), wir waren auch zu zweit, beides Frischlinge, alpine Erfahrung war eher vom Wandern vorhanden. Zudem haben wir beide vor dem Entschluss (10 Monate vor den AX), wenig gerissen auf dem Rad.  Über den Winter dann Grundlagentraining mit Laufen und Crosstrainer und von Feb. bis Juli ca. 3000km/35.000hm, grob orientiert an den Trainingsplänen aus den Bike-Bravos. Im Frühjahr haben wir noch ein 2-tägiges  Fahrtechniktraining im Schwarzwald gebucht. An Pfingsten dann noch in Kärnten 2 Touren mit >1300hm am Stück. Was soll ich sagen, alles hat soweit geklappt.
-Fitness: War ok, wir sind unser Tempo gefahren (Vorteil zu zweit, wenn geringe Leistungsunterschiede) und bis auf kleinere Aussetzer war das alles machbar. Am meisten geschlaucht haben die Belastung des Sitzfleisches und der Rücken/Schultern durch den Rucksack.
- Unterkünfte: Wir sind Ende Juli gefahren und haben außer die erste Nacht immer am gleichen Tag von unterwegs aus telefonisch reserviert, wenn klar war wie weit wir kommen. Von Vorteil war, dass wir nicht Samstags gestartet sind, da sind die Veranstalter schon durch. 
- Kosten: Mit Rücktransport (wir haben unser Auto runtershutteln lassen) so ca. 600 EUR pro Nase. Wir haben immer ordentliche Übernachtungen gehabt, Hüttenübernachtungen haben sich nicht ergeben. Auch essenstechnisch war kein darben angesagt, ist ja schließlich Urlaub.
- Fahrtechnik: Wir sind nahezu alles gefahren, trotz teilweise schwierigen Bedingungen, z.B.  Neuschnee auf dem Fimberpass. Das Fahrtechnktraining hat mir viel gebracht. Natürlich ist immer defensives Fahren angesagt ohne ans Limit zu gehen. Notfalls wird halt mal ein Stück geschoben.
- Route: Fand ich super. Die Albrechtroute bietet auch viele Alternativen z.B. bei Schlechtwetter. 
-Tourplanung: Das Stanciu-Buch gabs zu Weihnachten, Das Buch Erlebnis Transalp als Prämie fürs Bike-Abo (ganz gute allg. Planungshilfe) der Rest an Infos (Übernachtstipps, Trainingstipps) aus dem Forum und den Bikebravos. Die GPS-Route selbst habe ich mir bei outdooractive.com zusammengeklickt, incl. ausweichrouten, hat super geklappt.


----------



## lens83 (29. Oktober 2010)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Von Vorteil war, dass wir nicht Samstags gestartet sind, da sind die Veranstalter schon durch.



wie meinst Du das?


----------



## 124penoepel (29. Oktober 2010)

Ob hoch oder runter ist im prinzip egal, am wichtigsten ist tatsächlich der A...., der will abends gut gepflegt und eingecremt sein.
An die Höhenmeter habe ich mich relativ schnell gewöhnt, wenn man gleichmäßig kurbelt und nicht übertreibt, dann kommt man alles hoch. Erstaunlich fand ich, daß die Pässe an den letzten Tagen besser gingen als an den ersten Tagen, da man sich an das stundenlange bergauffahren gewöhnt hat.
Und die Geamthöhenmeter hören sich im Endeffekt auch schlimmer an als es dann wirklich ist.
Nicht verrückt machen lassen, einfach fahren, das wird schon!


----------



## Horstelix (29. Oktober 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> wie meinst Du das?


die meisten organisierten Transalp-Touren starten am Wochenende. Die haben ja alle Unterkünfte vorreserviert. Wenn Ihr also auch auf einer der klassischen AC-Routen unterwegs seid, kanns schonmal eng werden mit der Quartiersuche.

Wir haben heuer auch einen selbst geplanten AC zu viert gemacht (für 3 wars überhaupt der erste AC). Sind Mittwochs gestartet und haben jeden Tag problemlos ein Quartier gefunden. Wobei wir immer erst Abends gesucht haben, als wir schon am Etappenziel waren (oder einfach keine Lust mehr hatten).


----------



## spessarträuber (29. Oktober 2010)

ich kann Dir nur empfehlen die ersten Transalp Erfahrungen bei ner geführten Tour zu sammeln!

Genieß die Eindrücke, und mach Dir selbst erstmal ein Bild davon, was es bedeutet, selbst zu navigieren, Unterkünfte (+ggfs. Gepäcktransfer?) zu buchen, eventuelle Defekte zu beheben usw...

Budgetmäßig werden die 700 Steine pro Person dann nicht ganz reichen, man will ja neben nem ordentlichen Essen das eine oder andre Feierabendbier genießen, und es ist schließlich Urlaub (was ich mit Genuss verbinde - mir soll's ja im Urlaub nicht schlechter als daheim gehn )!

Aber der Mehrpreis ist es meiner Meinung nach wert, sich bedeutend unbeschwerter an das Thema ranzuwagen!


----------



## 124penoepel (30. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem bei ner geführten Tour ist doch sicherlich die relativ große Gruppe, sodaß man immer auf den letzten warten muß und die Pannenhäufigkeit sich erhöht. Außerdem geht die Flexibilität flöten, da das Etappenziel erreicht werden muß.
Da bin ich doch lieber mein eigener Herr und kann die Streckenführung beeinflussen, wenn mir es paßt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
bin diesjahr auch des erste mal gecrosst. Wir waren zu viert und hatten den absoluten Luxus eines Gepäcktransportes in Persona der Eltern meines Bikekumpels. Waren auch auf der Albrecht Route unterwegs mit ein klein wenig extras wie z.B. Borcchetta di Forcola.

Trainiert hatte ich vorher von Januar bis Juli ca. 3000km dabei waren auch Touren mit bis zu 1700hm. Vor 2000hm und mehr musst man sich dann nicht mehr verrückt machen das geht alles, man hat ja den Tag Zeit. Schön im eigenen Tempo hochdämmeln und nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Wir haben durchweg in Pensionen im Tal übernachtet weil a) waren wir ja zu sechst und b) fand ich es besser sich morgens warm zu fahren wie erstmal ne Stunde im Wind gen Tal zu braten und so hat man immer eine letzte Abfahrt als kleines "Abschlusschmankerl" des Tages.

Zu geführter/gebuchter Tour: am Anfang hatte ich da auch schonmal dran gedacht, letztlich bin ich aber froh das wirs nicht gemacht haben. a) sind die Gruppen die wir gesehen haben teilweise riesieg ( 13 Pers. ) b) ziehen sich die Gruppen wahnsinnig auseinander weils halt viele Leut mit sehr unterschiedlichen Levels sind ( ich hab mal am Paso verva auf die Uhr gesehn, es dauerte über eine viertel Stunde bis die ersten vier Mann oben waren nachdem der Guide mit uns oben war und ne Stunde auf über 2000m warten kann ganz schön kalt werden ) und c) ich käm mir in soner Gruppe vor wie son Stück Vieh das man in der Herde auf die Alm treibt. Wie die oben schon geschrieben ist man halt sehr unflexibel. Großer Luxus ist hier allerdings ja das man sich um nix kümmern braucht, Strecke, Unterkünfte und Gepäck is ja alles schon da. Dafür kostet es ja aber auch ne gute Ecke mehr.

Letzlich würd ich sagen das das so wie wirs gemacht haben super war. Das nächste mal wird dann aber sicherlich ohne Gepäcktransport stattfinden macht für mich auch kein unterschied weil ich eh immer auf längeren Runden mit Tourenrucksack bis 4/5kg unterwegs bin.

Ich kann euch also empfehlen organisiert euch alles selber und trainiert schön fleissig dann könnt ihr auch nachher doppelt stolz auf euch sein 

Achso guckt euch mal das Buch vom Udo an: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Faszination-AlpenX-Band-Udo-Kewitsch/dp/3981299116/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1288417124&sr=1-2"]Faszination AlpenX[/ame] Der schreibt da auch von nem "Pärchen-Cross" über die Alpen. Ist ganz lustig geschrieben.


----------



## muddymartin (30. Oktober 2010)

horstrichter schrieb:


> die meisten organisierten Transalp-Touren starten am Wochenende. Die haben ja alle Unterkünfte vorreserviert. Wenn Ihr also auch auf einer der klassischen AC-Routen unterwegs seid, kanns schonmal eng werden mit der Quartiersuche.
> 
> Wir haben heuer auch einen selbst geplanten AC zu viert gemacht (für 3 wars überhaupt der erste AC). Sind Mittwochs gestartet und haben jeden Tag problemlos ein Quartier gefunden. Wobei wir immer erst Abends gesucht haben, als wir schon am Etappenziel waren (oder einfach keine Lust mehr hatten).



Danke, das meinte ich


----------



## lens83 (30. Oktober 2010)

horstrichter schrieb:


> die meisten organisierten Transalp-Touren starten am Wochenende. Die haben ja alle Unterkünfte vorreserviert. Wenn Ihr also auch auf einer der klassischen AC-Routen unterwegs seid, kanns schonmal eng werden mit der Quartiersuche.
> 
> Wir haben heuer auch einen selbst geplanten AC zu viert gemacht (für 3 wars überhaupt der erste AC). Sind Mittwochs gestartet und haben jeden Tag problemlos ein Quartier gefunden. Wobei wir immer erst Abends gesucht haben, als wir schon am Etappenziel waren (oder einfach keine Lust mehr hatten).





muddymartin schrieb:


> Danke, das meinte ich



so habe ich es auch verstanden und genau deshalb habe ichs nicht verstanden. 
denn was macht es für einen unterschied ob ich am ersten oder am vierten tag den samstag mit den organisierten alpencrossen zu überstehen habe?



spessarträuber schrieb:


> ich kann Dir nur empfehlen die ersten Transalp Erfahrungen bei ner geführten Tour zu sammeln!
> 
> Genieß die Eindrücke, und mach Dir selbst erstmal ein Bild davon, was es bedeutet, selbst zu navigieren, Unterkünfte (+ggfs. Gepäcktransfer?) zu buchen, eventuelle Defekte zu beheben usw...



kann dann jeder machen wie er will, aber ich kann nur sagen, dass ich heuer auf meiner ersten überquerung (alleine) eigentlich nur mit roadbook gefahren bin und orientierung zählt sicher nicht zu meinen stärken. bis auf eine etappe kannte ich die strecke auch nicht. die karten waren nur zur sicherheit im rucksack.
wenn ich an einer geführten tour fahren müsste, dann käme ich mir vor wie ein schaf in der herde. wenn dann das gepäck auch noch transportiert wird, dann ist es für mich irgendwann kein alpencross mehr, da das ganze flair hinweg ist. 
aber wie gesagt, kann jeder machen wie er will.


----------



## Rüssel__ (30. Oktober 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> wie viele HM seit ihr auf euren AC so gefahren und wie habt ihr sie verkraftet.
> 
> derzeit ist mein fitnessstand auf einer skala von 10 so auf ca. 6-7 würde ich sagen.
> was meint ihr?? soll ja auch spaß machen und nicht "NUR" plackerei...das es anstrengend wird ist mir bewusst...ist ja auch teil des spaßes



Also wir sind heuer auch unseren ersten Alpencross gefahren mit ca. 14000 HM.
Hab im Frühjahr auch fleißig trainiert und bin mit knappen 30.000HM in den  Beinen gestartet.

Also ich hatte mir den Cross anstrengender vorgestellt (aber das empfindet ja jeder anderst), aber wir waren auch ne ganz tolle Gruppe, hatten sehr viel Spaß und bei so nem Cross ist auch jeder Tag ne Augenweide, da vergißt man einfach oft die Anstrengung......(Hatten auch mit dem Wetter Glück 5 Tage Sonnenschein, 1 Tag bewölkt mit 2 std. Regen)

Wichtig ist fahrt immer miteinander und nicht gegeneinander und sollte man am Berg mal ne schwäche haben dann schieben und nicht die Zähne zusammenbeißen und mit aller Gewalt da hoch, denn 2000HM am Tag ist kein Problem aber wenn man das jeden Tag ne Woche lang machen muss kanns gern mal in die Hose gehen.

Und gewöhn dich schon mal früh genug an das Gewicht vom Rucksack, hatte mich die ersten paar mal ganz schön getäuscht was es ausmacht 2-3 Kilo im Sack zu haben oder 7-8 Kilo....

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (30. Oktober 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> so habe ich es auch verstanden und genau deshalb habe ichs nicht verstanden.
> denn was macht es für einen unterschied ob ich am ersten oder am vierten tag den samstag mit den organisierten alpencrossen zu überstehen habe?



Will ich erklären. Fast alle Veranstalter starten Samstag oder Sonntag auf mehr oder weniger den gängigen Routen (Albrecht, Heckmaier, etc) in den gängigen Startorten (Oberstdorf, Garmisch, etc). Meist gehten die Touren6-7 Tage. D.h. wenn ich Di. oder Mittwoch starte befinden sich die Veranstalter bereits 2-3 Tage "vor mir"


----------



## lens83 (30. Oktober 2010)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Will ich erklären. Fast alle Veranstalter starten Samstag oder Sonntag auf mehr oder weniger den gängigen Routen (Albrecht, Heckmaier, etc) in den gängigen Startorten (Oberstdorf, Garmisch, etc). Meist gehten die Touren6-7 Tage. D.h. wenn ich Di. oder Mittwoch starte befinden sich die Veranstalter bereits 2-3 Tage "vor mir"



ok, hat zwar lange gedauert, aber jetzt habe ichs auch gerafft.
anders ausgedrückt: an SA/SO sind die organsierten gruppen in der regel entweder am start- oder am zielort.
ich bin am SA, 21.08. gestartet, typischer anfängerfehler also!


----------



## kalama (30. Oktober 2010)

124penoepel schrieb:


> Das Problem bei ner geführten Tour ist doch sicherlich die relativ große Gruppe, sodaß man immer auf den letzten warten muß und die Pannenhäufigkeit sich erhöht. Außerdem geht die Flexibilität flöten, da das Etappenziel erreicht werden muß.
> Da bin ich doch lieber mein eigener Herr und kann die Streckenführung beeinflussen, wenn mir es paßt.




...der meinung bin mittlerweile auch. vor allem die mangelnde flexibilität würde uns stören denke ich. wenns irgendwo schön ist würde ich mir meine zeit gern selber einteilen.

Danke für die vielen buchtipps...wird wohl ein belesener winter


----------



## kalama (30. Oktober 2010)

wir wollten auch von anfang an "antizyklisch" fahrn...d.h. start wird wahrsch. mittwochs/donnerstags sein.

aber bis dahin ist ja leider noch ne menge zeit (zum trainieren).


----------



## Bergabkriecher (1. November 2010)

Ich bin auch für den selbstgeplanten X - aus den schon genannten Gründen. Wir haben unseren Ersten auch mit dem Stanciu-Buch geplant, und die Beschäftigung damit im Winter ist m.E. schon ein  Teil des Spasses. In den letzten Jahren hat sich gezeigt dass Vorbuchen nur bei grossen, vielbesuchten aber eher einsamen Stützpunkten sinnvoll ist ( z.B. Faneshütte ), ansonsten ist die Flexibilität Trumpf. Im August würd' ich nicht mehr crossen, entweder im Juli oder wieder im September ( da war irgendwie immer das schönere Wetter ). Die 700 pro Nase find' ich auch ok. Zum Training im Winter und Frühjahr ist alles bereits gesagt - die Tagesetappen plane ich immer a bisserl konservativ, um Spielraum für Pannen, Schlechtwetter usw. zu haben. Da man aber nach dem Frühstück gleich loszieht und den ganzen Tag ja nix Anderes zu tun hat als Biken & Schauen ist es kein Hexenwerk Etappen mit >= 1500hm zu schaffen.

Prognose: Euer erster AC wird nicht der letzte sein  

Viel Spass


----------



## kalama (3. November 2010)

dankeeee!! nochmal an alle poster!

ich/ wir werden uns dann mal an die planung machen wenns dann akut wird werde ich nächstes jahr den fred nochmal ins leben rufen...fragen werden sich bis dahin sicherlich noch ergeben .

vielen dank fürs "mutmachen" und die tipps. dieses forum ist gold wert.
von meiner seite aus ist erstmal alles gesagt -bzw. gefragt.

also dann bis demnächst...

thx thx thx


----------



## kalama (7. November 2010)

es geht schon weiter...kennt jemand diesen shop??

ich war mal auf einer ganz speziellen seite wo man transalp zubehör von a-z kaufen konnte. 
vorteil war: es war ein shop der sich speziell auf AC spezialisiert hat, d.h. die sachen waren meist sehr leicht.

leider hab ich die domain vergessen und find die seite auch nicht über google ;(

habt ihr ein paar ideen welche seite ich meinen könnte?? hab den link hier in irgend nem fred mal geklickt...danke!


----------



## cschaeff (12. November 2010)

Ich hab diese Jahr zusammen mit meiner Frau auch meine erste Alpenüberquerung gemacht (Transalp-Challenge Route von STANCIU).

Hab lediglich die ersten beiden Übernachtungen vorgebucht (Mittenwald und Achensee). Alle weiteren Übernachtungen waren problemlos ohne Reservierung möglich (im Schnitt 35-40  Ü/F pro Person). Orientiert haben wir uns lediglich mit Kompass-Karten 1:50.000, was mit ganz wenigen (aber harmlosen) Ausnahmen sehr gut geklappt hat. Einen Guide haben wir wirklich nicht vermisst, die Route ist aber auch gut zu finden. Das kann in abgelegenen Regionen sicher schwieriger sein.
Rückreise von Rovereto mit dem Zug nach Scharnitz (Umsteigen am Brenner). Kostenpunkt gerade mal 30,-  einschl. Bike !
Wichtig ist für euch, eure Leistungsfähigkeit ehrlich einzuschätzen, sonst gibts Frust. Als Kavalier solltest Du ruhig die schweren Sachen nehmen und deiner Freundin einen leichten Rucksack gönnen (nivelliert den Leistungsunterschied ein wenig). Wenn Ihr die Möglichkeit habt, fahrt mal mit Gepäck zwei Tage hintereinander die Höhenmeter, die euch erwarten oder fahrt bei fehlenden Bergen entsprechend länger.
Sehr wichtig ist auch, dass ihr euch vorher alternative Routen anschaut, um bei Schlechtwetter die Pässe umfahren zu können (als wir auf der Rückfahrt mit dem Zug in Scharnitz ankamen, hatte es bis auf 1.500 m runtergeschneit, wir hätten keinen einzigen Pass fahren können).
Zu den Kosten (nicht geschätzt sondern tatsächlich so gewesen):
8 x Übernachtung a 40,-  = 320,- 
8 x Verpflegung a 30,-  = 240,- 
Rückfahrt Zug = 30,- 
GESAMT = 590,-  (für 8 Tage wohlgemerkt !)
Da sieht man, dass die kommerziellen Anbieter sich ihre Leistungen (Gepäcktransfer + Guiding) richtig gut bezahlen lassen !
Zur Vorbereitung: Ich sag nur Grundlagenausdauer !
Viele lange Touren mit gleichmäßiger Belastung und wichtig: mal zwei oder drei Tage hintereinander fahren ! Ein Tag geht immer. Das Problem beim Alpencross ist, dass Du den nächsten Tag wieder los musst, und den nächsten und den nächsten ...  . 
Auch mal bei Regen raus und Klamotten testen (nur wenige haben mit dem Wetter so glück wie wier auf unserer ersten Tour).
Zur Streckenwahl: Für eure erste Tour nicht zu viel vornehmen ! Ihr könnt ja im Jahr darauf richtig angreifen, wenn ihr ein bisschen Erfahrung gesammelt habt.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt und kein Unglück passiert, erwartet euch eine eindrucksvolle Woche, an die ihr noch lange denken werdet (hoher Suchtfaktor).

Ich drücke euch die Daumen !


----------



## kalama (13. November 2010)

auch wieder ein sehr sehr informativer beitrag. vielen dank!!

das ich der "packesel" der tour sein werde ist ja wohl ehrensache...aber nen kleinen rucksack bekommt sie trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (22. November 2010)

Hallo Kalama,

danke für diesen Fred und allen die hier schon gepostet haben auch ein dickes Dankeschön.

Wir (meine bessere Hälfte und ich) wollen auch im kommenden Jahr unseren ersten Alpencross unter die Reifen nehmen und diesen auch selbst planen. Leider sind wir allerdings aus dem Studentenalter schon etwas länger raus.

Die Übernachtungen möchten wir auch auf den Hütten verbringen, hierzu jetzt zwei Fragen:

1. Wie sieht es mit Bettzeug auf den Hütten aus? Ist ein Hüttenschlafsack sinnvoll / notwendig? In der Bucht gibts ja welche sogar aus Seide für ca. 10 - 15 .

2. Gibt es eine Liste der Hütten mit deren GPS Koordinaten?

Danke schon mal im Voraus. Ich werde hier sicherlich nochmal Fragen stellen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## 124penoepel (22. November 2010)

Hüttenschlafsack ist in den Hütten des Alpvereins Pflicht, in privaten Hütten gibt es oft Bettzeug. Soweit ich weiß kann man einen Hüttenschlafsack aber auch leihen, so teuer ist der auch nicht.
Die Hütten sind ganz gut in "Open MTB Map" hinterlegt uns passen auch ganz gut. Die Hüttendichte ist ganz gut in den Alpen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. November 2010)

Was hier noch fehlt:
Als Mitglied im Alpenverein zahlt man auf den Alpenvereinshütten nur die Hälfte und erhält das günstige Bergsteigeressen/-trinken. Der Jahresbeitrag (ca.80 Euro/Familie/Lebensgem.) ist bei zwei Personen so schnell wieder drin.

Zum Preis der geführten/organisierten Touren:
Klar verdienen die dabei ne Stange Geld. Nicht zu vergessen ist aber die Unfallversicherung die i.d.R. da mit dabei ist. 
Ein Bekannter von mir hat die 2400 Euro Rettungskosten selbst berappen dürfen, als er sich die Rippen gebrochen hatte. Seine privaten Versicherungen haben die nicht übernommen (Risikosportart etc. blabla).

Das Thema Versicherung solltet Ihr meiner Ansicht nach mal prüfen !

Ansonsten gelten die bekannten Verhaltensregeln in alpinem Gelände.
Ich hoffe Ihr kennt die. Hier schön beschreiben:
http://oberstdorf.de/wandern/bergsteigen/richtiges-verhalten.html
Dann sollte alles passen.

Grüße, viel Spaß und viel Erfolg !!


----------



## lens83 (22. November 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Was hier noch fehlt:
> Als Mitglied im Alpenverein zahlt man auf den Alpenvereinshütten nur die Hälfte und erhält das günstige Bergsteigeressen/-trinken. Der Jahresbeitrag (ca.80 Euro/Familie/Lebensgem.) ist bei zwei Personen so schnell wieder drin.



ja das stimmt schon, aber irgendwie ist es dann doch nicht mehr so unschlagbar günstig, wenn man bedenkt, dass man teilweise gezwungen wird die halbpension für 35  zu nehmen, da schlicht und einfach nichts anderes angeboten wird. 
nicht, dass ihr mich falsch versteht, ich bezahle gern einen angemessenen preis, aber wenn ich (wenn man die 10 für die übernachtung rausrechnet), 25 für eine tasse suppe, spaghetti, 2EL dosenobstsalat und spartanisches frühstück bezahle, dann finde ich das zwar nicht unverschämt, aber einen mitgliederbonus spüre ich da auch nicht mehr unbedingt. duschen kostete natürlich auch extra.
von dem her ist der preisunterschied zu einer pension (mit i.d.r. reichhaltigem frühstücksbuffet, kostenlosen duschen mit warmwasser nach belieben u. ruhigen einzel/doppelzimmern) auch nicht mehr so groß. muss halt jeder wissen wieviel ihm das almhüttenflair wert ist.



LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Zum Preis der geführten/organisierten Touren:
> Klar verdienen die dabei ne Stange Geld. Nicht zu vergessen ist aber die Unfallversicherung die i.d.R. da mit dabei ist.
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat die 2400 Euro Rettungskosten selbst berappen dürfen, als er sich die Rippen gebrochen hatte. Seine privaten Versicherungen haben die nicht übernommen (Risikosportart etc. blabla).
> 
> Das Thema Versicherung solltet Ihr meiner Ansicht nach mal prüfen !



ist die versicherung in der dav mitgliedschaft nicht enthalten?


----------



## Easy (22. November 2010)

Hi,

schau Dir mal diese Tour hier an:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yopdtiydbyagkbpc

Anfängertauglich, fahrtechnisch kaum Schwierigkeiten, aber dennoch gespickt mit vielen Highlights, viele Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten unterwegs und die Rückfahrt zum Ausgangspunkt mit dem Zug total einfach und schnell. Gut in einer Woche zu bewältigen. Bis auf einer waren wir alle AlpenX-Anfänger bei dieser Tour


----------



## kalama (22. November 2010)

@Dart: Biddeschön 

@LittleBoomer: über versicherungstechnische dinge hab ich ansatzweise auch nachgedacht und hab mich auch sporadisch informiert. im zuge dessen meine ich auch gelesen zu haben das mitglieder des alpenvereins versichert sind. ich glaube aber nur bis zu einer bestimmten summe ...jaa, ich muss nochmal genaue informationen einholen.
 jedenfalls ist das thema versicherung nicht zu unterschätzen. ich gehe nicht davon aus das uns etwas passiert, aber im falle einer rettung kanns echt teuer werden. 

@easy: sieht sehr gut aus. einziger minuspunkt: falscher startpunkt  hättest du noch weitere infos?

EDIT: hab mal nachgeschaut. unter folgendem link sind alle leistungen einer DAV mitgliedschaft aufgelistet. unter den vers.-bedingungen (PDF)  kann man nachlesen das auch MTBler über das ASS (alpiner sicherheits service) weltweit versichert sind!!

http://www.alpenverein.de/template_loader.php?tplpage_id=108


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (22. November 2010)

> ist die versicherung in der dav mitgliedschaft nicht enthalten?



Doch in der Mitgliedschaft schon. Aber wenn Du nicht im DAV bist bzw. mit einer organisierten Reise unterwegs bist, dann würde ich bei meiner Krankenversicherung, Auslands-KV, Unfall-V (sofern vorhanden) und eventuell auch bei der Haftpflicht (könnte ja sein, dass ich so nen Wanderer umniete) nachfragen, inwieweit und wofür der Versicherungsschutz gilt.
Bei den 'Bergsportarten' stellen sich Versicherungen hin und wieder 'streitig'.


----------



## peter muc (22. November 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Bei den 'Bergsportarten' stellen sich Versicherungen hin und wieder 'streitig'.



das würde ich nicht so kritisch sehen: hatte im Dezember 2009 einen Skiunfall (also "Bergsportart") in Österreich. Die Kosten für die Bergrettung (spricht einige TEUR für Pistenwacht + Heli) waren sowohl durch den DAV wie auch durch die Auslandsreisekrankenversicherung gedeckt. 
Anders wäre es gewesen, wenn ich an einem Skirennen teil genommen hätte, da braucht man eine extra Versicherung. Das gleiche gilt fürs MTB: bei Rennen keine Versicherung, bei einer Mahrtagestour = AlpenX hingegen schon !

Am Rande: grundsätzlich halte ich die Mitgliedschaft bei DAV trotzdem für sehr sinnvoll, weniger wegen der paar Euro die man auf den Hütten spart, sondern eher wegen der Arbeit, die der DAV in den Bergen leistet ! Immerhin nutzen wir MTBiker Wege, die durch diese Mitgliedsbeiträge gebaut und saniert werden. Als Autofahrer zahlt man schließlich auch für den Strassenbau ... 

Servus, P.


----------



## Easy (23. November 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> @easy: sieht sehr gut aus. einziger minuspunkt: falscher startpunkt  hättest du noch weitere infos?



Alles was Du wissen musst inkl. Übernachtungsadressen
Bildergalerie wird auch bald kommen 

Sag Bescheid, wenn es Dich näher interessiert. 

Den Startpunkt haben wir so gelegt, da dort ein Bahnhof ist, den man sehr schnell und günstig von Rovereto aus erreicht. Außerdem kann man sich im Zillertal erst noch gemütlich einrollen bevor es in die Berge geht.


----------



## Fette Qualle (23. November 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Den Startpunkt haben wir so gelegt, da dort ein Bahnhof ist, den man sehr schnell und günstig von Rovereto aus erreicht.



kann durchaus auch anders laufen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478699&highlight=aus+dem+zug+geflogen


----------



## Easy (23. November 2010)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> kann durchaus auch anders laufen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478699&highlight=aus+dem+zug+geflogen



Wir hatten am Brenner sofort einen durchgehenden Anschlusszug der ÖBB, wo die Fahrradmitnahme erlaubt war. Eine Radkarte hat gereicht, die wir im Zug lösen konnten. Wir trafen im Zug jede Menge Radfahrer die wir unterwegs beim AlpenX auch schon gesehen haben. 

Also keine Panik, passt scho!


----------



## kalama (23. November 2010)

@easy:

bin auf jedenfall interessiert an weiteren infos. hatte ursprünglich geplant mich bei der streckenplanung an der albrecht route zu orientieren...aber vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch ...

alles andere kannst du mir ja als PN schicken, danke


----------



## Easy (24. November 2010)

Hi Kalama,

die Infos schicke ich Dir per PN, Übernachtungsliste inkl. Telnummern, Alternativrouten etc. 

Ich schreibe hier dennoch was, da ja viele auch mitlesen und Fragen nach Einsteigerrouten immer wieder kommen. 

Bei dieser Tour sind sehr wenige Straßenkilometer, Überbrückungsstrecken werden auf Radwegen zurückgelegt. Wir haben diese Radwege (Zillertal, Eisacktal, Pustertal, Fleimstal) aber nie als "Überbrückungsstrecken" wahrgenommen, da die einfach nur zu schön sind und für das morgendliche Einradeln auch sehr zweckmäßig! 

Die Uphills sind alle fast durchgängig fahrbar, wenig Schiebepassagen. Die Downhills sind entweder Schotterabfahrten oder flowige Trails S1 bis S2. Abwärts mussten wir nur einmal schieben bzw. tragen, vom Limojoch runter nach St Kassian, da tragen aber alle. Eine Seilbahnfahrt ist auch dabei, hoch zum Bindelweg, möglichst spät abends nehmen. 

Landschaftlich sind viele Höhepunkte dabei: Pfitcherjoch, Fanes Nationalpark, Pralongia, Bindelweg, Passo Pordoi, Karersee, Jochgrimm, Trudner Horn, Brenta....    
Pfunderer Joch und Schlern haben wir bewusst ausgelassen, da es ja eine "Einsteigertour" sein sollte. Wir sind in 7 Etappen gefahren, wenn ich das noch mal machen würde, würde ich 8 Etappen draus machen und ab Trudner Horn den Europ. Wanderweg E5 (oder war's E3?) noch weiter auf der Höhe Richtung St. Michele al Adige nehmen. Der muss auch sehr schön sein mit hohen Trailanteil  

Vorbuchen solltet Ihr auf alle Fälle Gardasee. Wir hatten alles reserviert, war aber bis auf Gardasee nicht notwendig. Normalerweise müsste es reichen, von unterwegs aus die Unterkünfte für die nächste Nacht anzurufen. Vermeidet aber möglichst die Zeit Mitte August, da die Dolomiten nicht gerade ein Geheimtipp sind.  

Die Rückreise von Rovereto ins Inntal ist mit der Regionalbahn kein Problem, Umsteigen am Brenner, der Anschlusszug stand schon da, die Karten vom ÖBB werden im Zug selbst gelöst, die in Italien am Schalter. Sehr günstig und bequem, aber dazu gibt es jede Menge Freds.


----------



## lens83 (24. November 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Landschaftlich sind viele Höhepunkte dabei: Pfitcherjoch, Fanes Nationalpark, Pralongia, Bindelweg, Passo Pordoi, Karersee, Jochgrimm, Trudner Horn, Brenta....
> Pfunderer Joch und Schlern haben wir bewusst ausgelassen, da es ja eine "Einsteigertour" sein sollte. Wir sind in 7 Etappen gefahren, wenn ich das noch mal machen würde, würde ich 8 Etappen draus machen und ab Trudner Horn den Europ. Wanderweg E5 (oder war's E3?) noch weiter auf der Höhe Richtung St. Michele al Adige nehmen. Der muss auch sehr schön sein mit hohen Trailanteil



welchen trail seid Ihr dann schlussendlich vom trudner horn runter gefahren? 



Easy schrieb:


> Die Rückreise von Rovereto ins Inntal ist mit der Regionalbahn kein Problem, Umsteigen am Brenner, der Anschlusszug stand schon da, die Karten vom ÖBB werden im Zug selbst gelöst, die in Italien am Schalter. Sehr günstig und bequem, aber dazu gibt es jede Menge Freds.



günstig sicherlich, aber bequem? einen anfänger sollte man schon auch darauf hinweisen, dass die plätze in den zügen oft arg limitiert sind und da unter umständen ein ziemliches gedränge inkl. ellebogenpolitik herrschen kann.


----------



## Easy (24. November 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> welchen trail seid Ihr dann schlussendlich vom trudner horn runter gefahren?
> 
> 
> 
> günstig sicherlich, aber bequem? einen anfänger sollte man schon auch darauf hinweisen, dass die plätze in den zügen oft arg limitiert sind und da unter umständen ein ziemliches gedränge inkl. ellebogenpolitik herrschen kann.



Wir sind einen Kanzelweg runtergefahren und dann Dürersteig, dieser geht lange am Hang entlang, ist aber nicht sehr gut zu fahren, würde ich so nicht mehr machen. Wie gesagt den E? Wanderweg weiter

Rückfahrt - da gibt es einen einfachen Trick - der bekommt der Frederöffner per PN gesagt


----------



## lens83 (24. November 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Wir sind einen Kanzelweg runtergefahren und dann Dürersteig, dieser geht lange am Hang entlang, ist aber nicht sehr gut zu fahren, würde ich so nicht mehr machen. Wie gesagt den E? Wanderweg weiter



der dürerweg gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht so schlecht. obwohl ich natürlich schon auch ein paar mal absteigen muss.
ein absolutes muss ist der 9er trail, welcher ca 100m oberhalb von der hornalm losgeht.  alles fahrbar, niveau s1-s2, viele spitzkehren - herrlich - mit sicherheit einer der besten trails der gegend.



Easy schrieb:


> Rückfahrt - da gibt es einen einfachen Trick - der bekommt der Frederöffner per PN gesagt




ja, ist wirklich nicht schwer drauf zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (24. November 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> der dürerweg gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht so schlecht. obwohl ich natürlich schon auch ein paar mal absteigen muss.
> ein absolutes muss ist der 9er trail, welcher ca 100m oberhalb von der hornalm losgeht.  alles fahrbar, niveau s1-s2, viele spitzkehren - herrlich - mit sicherheit einer der besten trails der gegend.
> 
> 
> ...





Ein MUSS ist m.E. auch eine Mittags-/Kaffeepause auf dem Dorfnerhof - eine Terrasse mit Wahnsinnsblick und sehr lecker Essen!


----------



## DIP (24. November 2010)

Hallo,

hoffe man nimmts mir nicht übel wenn ich mal kurz selber eine Frage in den Raum werfe. 

Und zwar plane ich aktuell ebenfalls meine erste Transalp mit ein paar Freunden für 2011.
Bzgl. Route werden wir entweder die Via Migra oder die Albrecht Route fahren.

Nun aber meine Frage:
Wir haben Termin Technisch eigentlich nur *Ende Juni* (23.06. - 03.07.) oder *Mitte September* (12.09. - 22.09.) zur Auswahl.

Welchen der beiden Termine würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ist ende Juni für die Albrecht Route / Via Migra noch zu früh?
(Einen "normalen" Winter in den Alpen vorausgesetzt)
Oder Mitte September schon zu spät?

Für ein paar Erfahrungswerte wär ich sehr dankbar


----------



## muddymartin (24. November 2010)

DIP schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hoffe man nimmts mir nicht übel wenn ich mal kurz selber eine Frage in den Raum werfe.
> 
> ...


 
Am besten im Oktober 2011 noch mal fragen, dann gibts verlässliche Antworten.
Bin die Albrechtroute dieses Jahr Ende Juli gefahren und hatten am Fimberpass 10cm Neuschnee. Dieses Jahr wäre Ende Juni glaube ich nicht gegangen.
Normale Sommer gibts vermutlich sowieso nicht mehr. 
Für Juni spricht, dass die Tage (Licht) länger sind, dann muss man nicht so "hetzen". Im September gibt es dafür eventuell die etwas stabileren Wetterlagen.


----------



## DIP (25. November 2010)

Danke für die Info!

Hab gestern in den Nachrichten noch gehört das die Wetterexperten mit 65% Wahrscheinlichkeit einen besonders harten Winter vermuten...

Wir werden die Terminfrage wohl erst noch mal verschieben.
Im März / April fällt die Entscheidung dann hoffentlich ein bischen leichter


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. Dezember 2010)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Bin die Albrechtroute dieses Jahr Ende Juli gefahren und hatten am Fimberpass 10cm Neuschnee. Dieses Jahr wäre Ende Juni glaube ich nicht gegangen.
> Normale Sommer gibts vermutlich sowieso nicht mehr.
> Für Juni spricht, dass die Tage (Licht) länger sind, dann muss man nicht so "hetzen". Im September gibt es dafür eventuell die etwas stabileren Wetterlagen.



Wir sind dieses Jahr in der vorletzten Juli Woche die Joe Route gefahren und hatten bis auf 4 Stunden Regen an einem Tag nur bestes Wetter und Bekannte sind eine Woche später runter und haben uns ein Bild vom Fimbapass gezeigt wo die Trinkflasche fast im Schnee verschwand und wie gesagt ein paar Tage zuvor feinstes Wetter ohne Schnee an gleicher Stelle.

Entweder hast Glück mit dem Wetter oder nicht....

 Rüssel


----------



## kalama (3. Dezember 2010)

...na gut - dann hoffe ich wir haben das glück mit sonne zu fahren...obwohl schnee ab und zu auch spaß macht.


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. Dezember 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> ...na gut - dann hoffe ich wir haben das glück mit sonne zu fahren...obwohl schnee ab und zu auch spaß macht.



Nah ja die ganzen schönen Abfahrten / Trails machen bei Schnee halt nur halbsoviel Spaß (also mir zumindest)...

Rüssel


----------



## kirry (5. Dezember 2010)

So eine Tour würde mich auch interessieren.
Und meine Frau hat ähnliche Konditionen.


----------



## kalama (9. Dezember 2010)

so, weiter gehts!

die tour von easy schwirrt mir zwar auch noch im kopf herum (nochmals danke an dieser stelle) aber da ich heute etwas schlaflos bin hab ich mal mit dem tourenplaner herumgespielt.

ich bin immernoch an der albrechtroute dran. allerdings ist sie uns doch deutlich zu lang. wir wollten maximal 400km und 12000HM fahren.

um also streckenlänge einzusparen nehmen wir etwas mehr HM und auch tragepassagen in kauf. nur ist es sehr schwer übergänge zu finden die als "fahrbar" gekennzeichnet sind (was natürlich am besten wäre). nicht das wir etwas gegen tragepassagen hätten aber diese kann ich eben noch sehr schwer einschätzen. deshalb hoffe ich ihr könnt mir helfen und mit euren erfahrungen einige streckenteile beschreiben !?

folgende strecke ist beim routenplaner rausgekommen:

START garmisch - ehrwald - (fernpass)nassereith - imst - landeck - see 
- ischgl - (fimberpass)vna - ramosch - nauders - reschen - glurns - morter - (tarscherpass) - st. moritz - (rabbijoch) - male - madonna di campiglio - bondo - modina di legro -ponale - riva ZIEL

die eingeklammerten teile interessieren mich besonders bezüglich fahrbarkeit (berauf/-ab). ebenfalls interessiert mich eure einschätzung zur transalp-tauglichkeit im hinblick darauf das es unsere erste transalp ist.

nehmt das bitte nicht zu ernst. ich bin mich noch am orientieren und lese fleißig alles was helfen könnte. ist mit sicherheit noch keine endgültige route!!...versteht sich denke ich.

so wie beschrieben wären es laut planer:
393km / 11500 HM

mit der durchquerung des val d`uina könnte wir nochmals 21km sparen. wäre eine der vielen anderen streckenvariationen...oder doch lieber die standard albrechtroute??sagt mir was ihr denkt.


ich würde mich sehr über einige neue beiträge freuen. natürlich bin ich auch weiterhin offen für alternativen, tipps und empfehlungen. 

dankeeeee!!!und gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (9. Dezember 2010)

hallo, also meine einschätzung:
fimberpass: bergauf 1/2 stunde zu schieben, bergab ist mit s2 technick alles fahrbar, teilweise aber auch nur s1
tarscherpass: bergauf 1 stunde zu schieben, bergab anfangs schwieriger s2, dann forstweg
rabbijoch: bergauf 1/2 stunde zu schieben, bergab s1/s2.

ich weiß jetzt nicht wie gut Deine freundin technisch drauf ist, am besten schaut Euch mal die single trail skala an...
ich denke aber die übergänge sind auch für anfänger gut geeignet, in den abfahrten muss man ggf. halt das ein oder andere mal absteigen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es zur schiebe-orgie ausartet.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Dezember 2010)

hi,

ich würde alle übergänge nur leuten empfehlen, die halbwegs trittsicher sind, sich im hochgebirge auch vorher schon mal bewegt haben und die technisch keine anfänger sind.

gerade der tarscher pass ist sicher nicht jedermanns sache - und ab der tarscher alm sind's halt gut 600 hm schieben bis oben, das sind in der regel schon 1 1/2 h. hinten runter kann man prinzipiell schon vieles fahren, wenn man so ein gelände gewohnt ist, das passende bike hat und sich auch im gerölligen gelände nicht unwohl fühlt, aber fakt ist, dass man eben im zweifelsfall auch kein problem damit haben sollte, dort einiges runter zu schieben.

ich denke, am ehesten kann man sein spektrum erweitern, wenn man solche übergänge ohne den zwang angeht, alles runter fahren zu wollen. ist sicher keine schande öfter auch mal zu schieben - besser so als stürzen und sich womöglich zu verletzen oder am bike was kaputt zu kriegen und dann doof rumstehen ...

so ganz klar ist mir auch noch nicht, warum die strecke kürzer werden soll, aber dafür tragestrecke in kauf genommen wird - in summe sind doch bei der albrecht-route auch viele eher einfache streckenabschnitte bergauf dabei bzw. querungen, wo es um strecke machen geht. da ist es aus meiner sicht kein problem, mal auf die woche gesehen 50 km mehr zu fahren / rollen.

nutz mal die suchfunktion zu allen pässen, dann wirst du merken, dass es hier auch einige leute gibt, denen das bergab eine nummer zu schwer war und die gefrustet waren, dann schieben zu müssen.

der trail am rabbijoch wird halt immer schlechter, da ausgewaschener - und je mehr mit der fehlenden fahrtechnik da runterrutschen, umso schlimmer wird's (blockierte reifen --> rinnen noch tiefer). klar, dort ist erosion ein grosses problem, aber wenn ich dann in dem gelände nur noch runterkomme mit blockiertem hinterrad, dann sollte man halt sinnvollerweise schieben, bis man wieder ohen spuren zu hinterlassen fahren kann. ich war 3 x dort gewesen, das erste mal 2002, da war es ein gutes stück leichter dort runter. beim letzten mal konnten wir leider auch sehen, wie andere da ihre bremsspuren hinterlassen haben und sich dabei scheinbar noc nicht mal was gedacht haben ...

naja, am besten deine freundin macht sich da auch mal schlau und bewertet dann die übergägne für sich - wäre ja schade, wenn's für dich passen würde aber sie dich dann unterwegs verflucht, weil sie zu viele schieben muss ...

viel spass bei der weiteren planung.
elmar


----------



## lens83 (9. Dezember 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> gerade der tarscher pass ist sicher nicht jedermanns sache - und ab der tarscher alm sind's halt gut 600 hm schieben bis oben, das sind in der regel schon 1 1/2 h.



stimmt. ich habe grad nicht bedacht, dass ich damals fast raufgerannt bin. 
das war eine lustige geschichte: ich unterhielt mich ab  der tarscher alm mit einem ehepaar mittleren alters. der mann war ziemlich ambitioniert und verabschiedete sich gleich mal im laufschritt. mit der frau (von der statur her eher durchschnittlich, um nicht zu sagen etwas mollig) redete ich (stets wandernd) noch etwas länger bis sie dann schließlich auch sagte: "ich geh dann mal weiter..."
ich bin mir vorgekommen wie wenn man auf der autobahn von einem fahrzeug doppelten hubraums überholt wird: "ich fahr dann erst mal weiter..."
das konnte ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (9. Dezember 2010)

@lens83: hehe, habe ähnliches auch schon beim bergsteigen mal erlebt, manchen sieht man die fitness halt nicht auf den ersten blick an  und andere, die fit ausschauen, sind's dann doch nicht ... soll's auch geben ...


----------



## Easy (10. Dezember 2010)

@ kalama

ich weiß nicht, ob ihr Euch mit der Route für die ERSTE AlpenX einen gefallen tut! 

Das ist ungefähr so: wir wollen mit dem Joggen anfangen und wollen im Sommer zum IronMan .... statt zum Marathon...


----------



## peter muc (10. Dezember 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> @ kalama
> 
> ich weiß nicht, ob ihr Euch mit der Route für die ERSTE AlpenX einen gefallen tut!
> 
> Das ist ungefähr so: wir wollen mit dem Joggen anfangen und wollen im Sommer zum IronMan .... statt zum Marathon...



sehe ich auch so. Ich hatte vor meinem ersten AlpenX auch lange überlegt. Ich hatte eine landschaftlich schöne Strecke gesucht, nicht zu leicht, aber doch mit einer leichteren Alternative für jeden Tag. Falls wir uns überschätzt hätten oder aber einfach wenn das Wetter nicht passt. 
Und wie gesagt nach langem suchen und überlegen haben wir die Albrecht Route gemacht. Und es war super ich kann die Tour absolut empfehlen   

Viel Spaß weiterhin bei der Planung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (10. Dezember 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> @ kalama
> 
> ich weiß nicht, ob ihr Euch mit der Route für die ERSTE AlpenX einen gefallen tut!
> 
> Das ist ungefähr so: wir wollen mit dem Joggen anfangen und wollen im Sommer zum IronMan .... statt zum Marathon...



sehe ich nicht so. 
ich habe heuer (war übrigens auch mein erster alpencross) eine gruppe getroffen, da waren leute dabei mit teilweise weniger als 1.000km in den beinen und die sind auch alle ohne probleme angekommen. 
wenn man den ganzen tag zeit hat, sind 1.800hm doch kein ding, man kann ja auch bspw. nur jeweils 500hm am stück fahren und dann immer eine ausgiebige pause dazwischen. sollte schlechtes wetter sein oder sonst irgend ein problem, dann macht man halt einfach einen tag pause - kalama will ja nur in einer 2er gruppe fahren und da ist man super flexibel.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Dezember 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> ...
> naja, am besten deine freundin macht sich da auch mal schlau und bewertet dann die übergägne für sich - wäre ja schade, wenn's für dich passen würde aber sie dich dann unterwegs verflucht, weil sie zu viele schieben muss ...



Auf die Bemerkung habe ich lange gewartet; wollte ich schon selbst anbringen  Es ist glaube ich so ziemlich das wichtigste, die Freundin in die Streckenwahl einzubinden und nicht nach dem Motto "ach, das schaffst Du schon" zu irgendwas überreden zu wollen.

Ich persönlich finde die Albrecht-Route zwar nicht schlecht, aber schon etwas über Anfänger-Niveau. Den Fimberpass z.B. würde ich mir kein zweites mal geben wollen; ich habe erheblich länger bis rauf gebraucht als die meist angegebenen 45min. Und um dort bergab Spaß zu haben, sollte man etwas fahren können. "Technisch nicht so gut drauf" bedeutet m.M.n. bis zur Brücke schieben... Montozzo-Scharte ist auch nichts für Anfänger. 

Vielleicht hat einer der Experten gute Tipps, wie man die leichteren Highlights (Costainas, Val Mora, Bregn de l'Ors) der Albrecht-Route sinnvoll verbinden kann? Vielleicht so: Garmisch-Fernpass (evt. über den Eibsee?)-Landeck-Martina-Scuol-Costainas- Val Mora- Livigno (über Trela)- <Richtung Grosio-Ponte di Legno> (hier fehlt mir die Erfahrung)- Tonalepass (gibt es eine sinnvolle Alternative zur Strasse außer Montozzo?)- Dimaro - Madonna - Bregn de l'Ors - Sarche - Riva ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich stehe dem Ehrgeiz sehr kritisch gegenüber, die ganzen schwierigen Highlight-Übergänge schon in den 1. Alpencross zu packen. Klar ist es kein großes Ding, mal sein Rad 1 Std. irgendwo hochzuschieben. Aber dann am 5. Tag zum wiederholten mal, wenn die Schultern vom Rucksack sowieso schon verspannt sind? Für jemand anderen so etwas zu beurteilen, ist sehr schwierig; es kommt auf´s Alter an, ob schon immer Ausdauersport gemacht wurde, wie ängstlich / unerfahren jemand im Gebirge ist, etc. Mir persönlich wäre die Albrecht-Route für´s 1. Mal deutlich zu schwer gewesen. Weniger von der Fahrtechnik als konditionell. Es ist doch besser, hinterher zu sagen, etwas mehr hätte ich auch noch gepackt, als gleich beim 1. Mal frustriert abbrechen zu müssen.
Ich persönlich finde den Fimbapass super, dafür würd ich mir das Rabbijoch nicht mehr geben, Ruf und Wirklichkeit stimmen da nicht überein. Der Costainas ist ein ganz toller Pass und auch für Anfänger purer Genuss. Ich hab übrigens noch keine Anfänger getroffen, die 1800hm mal locker wegstecken, zumal mit Gepäck.


----------



## uncletoby (12. Dezember 2010)

HalloZusammen, 

Ich habe diesen Sommer auch meine 1. Alpenüberquerung gemacht, dabei habe ich an 6 Tagen 12.860 hm und 430 km gemacht. Meines Erachten nach ist eine Gute Vorbereitung das A&O. Ich habe bereits zum Start der Tour ca. 14.000 hm abgespult,dabei auch sehr viel Grundlagenausdauer gemacht. Habe in der kalten Jahreseit viel mit Langlaufen und  Nordic Walking gemacht. Ab Anfang März bin ich 2x in der Woche ca. 30 - 50 km an einem Fluß entlang gefahren. Mitte April hatte ich auch begonnen die Hm zu absolvieren. Habe dort bereits immer einen BackBack mitgenommern um den Rücken mit dieser Belastung zu trainiern.
Für einen AX ist eine Trittsicherheit und Schwindelfreiheit erforderlich. (Schroffenpass, Uina Schlucht, etc.) 

Gruß an alle und Viel Spass bei der Vorbereitung!

Uncle Toby


----------



## kalama (13. Dezember 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Auf die Bemerkung habe ich lange gewartet; wollte ich schon selbst anbringen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ist es definitiv auch nicht. sie ist bei der planung auch zu  gleichen teilen involviert. die albrecht route abzukürzen war z.b. nicht  meine idee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . da wir uns beide noch unsicher über diesen und jenen  streckenabschnitt sind, bitte ich euch ja hier mit erfahrungen  auszuhelfen. klappt bislang auch sehr gut...bis hierhin schon einmal  danke
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich stehe dem Ehrgeiz sehr kritisch  gegenüber, die ganzen schwierigen Highlight-Übergänge schon in den 1.  Alpencross zu packen. Klar ist es kein großes Ding, mal sein Rad 1 Std.  irgendwo hochzuschieben. Aber dann am 5. Tag zum wiederholten mal, wenn  die Schultern vom Rucksack sowieso schon verspannt sind?



das  ist auch eher unsere meinung und haben daher eine neue route geplant  ohne die ganz großen höhen. und vermutlich auch ohne die großen  highlights
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. dazu später mehr...



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mir  persönlich wäre die Albrecht-Route für´s 1. Mal deutlich zu schwer  gewesen. Weniger von der Fahrtechnik als konditionell. Es ist doch  besser, hinterher zu sagen, etwas mehr hätte ich auch noch gepackt, als  gleich beim 1. Mal frustriert abbrechen zu müssen.



...könnten die worte meiner freundin sein. deshalb auch der versuch die tour zu kürzen.

aus oben genannten gründen haben wir am WE einfach versucht eine route ohne höhen weit über 2000m zu finden:
(strecke grob)
garmisch - nassereith - reschen - glurns - nauders -naturns (naturnser alm) - male - madonna di campiglio - riva

knapp 390km/ 10000HM.
höchster punkt wäre knapp unter 2200m.

werde  mich die tage nochmal mit einer ausführlicheren beschreibung melden.  bislang gefällt uns die tour ganz gut und schieben muss man laut  streckenprofil (software) auch nur ganz wenig.

was sagt ihr zur strecke??

wie gesagt: nach gemeinsamer  überlegung (unter berücksichtigung einiger kommentare des threads) haben  wir als priorität gesetzt eine tour zu fahren die uns (vor allem sie)  nicht überfordert. "highlights" spielen eine untergeordnete rolle. und  wenn wir unterwegs sind können wir immernoch spontan umentscheiden( je  nach wetterlage und körperlichem befinden) und die strecke geringfügig  verändern.
wir sind keine mtb anfänger sondern nur noch nie in den  alpen mit dem rad unterwegs gewesen. trainingstechnisch stecken wir  schon voll in den vorbereitungen. kondition sollte also bis zum nächsten  sommer überhaupt kein problem sein.


----------



## kalama (13. Dezember 2010)

so bin die strecke nochmal durchgegangen da ich sie gerade nur grob aus dem kopf geschrieben hab. 
streckenverlauf:

garmisch - (fernpass) nassereith - landeck - pfunds (kajetansbrücke) - (norbertshöhe) reschen - glurns - morter - naturns (naturnser alm) - innerfalkomaialm (schiebestrecke? höchster punkt, 2171m) - gampenalm - clozner jöchl - male - madonna di campiglio - zuclo - bondo - malga cadria - molina di ledro - ponale riva

zugegeben - etwas viel radweg-asphalt...

@pfadfinderin: welche strecke bist du denn anstelle der albrecht-route gefahren?? gerne PN.


----------



## 124penoepel (13. Dezember 2010)

Du machst das schon ganz richtig: mal alles anschauen und unterwegs auf jeden Fall flexibel bleiben. Das ist doch gerade der Vorteil, den Ihr zu Zweit habt: Wenn mal ein schlechter Tag dazwischenkommt oder Beine/ Po streiken, einfach mal abkürzen, und wenn´s läuft kann man auch mal zwei oder drei Stunden länger im Sattel sitzen oder eine schwerere Route wählen. 
Man muß ja nicht auf Biegen und Brechen die Route abfahren, die man vorher geplant hat, und unterwegs trifft man sowieso so viele Leute, die tagesaktuelle Meldungen und Tips über Routen geben können, oder mit denen man einen Tag zusammen fährt.

Wichtig ist meines Erachtens, daß die Abfahrten nicht zu schwer sind, das macht dann keinen Spaß, wenn man berab schieben muß oder immer knapp vor einem Sturz den Berg runtereiert, dagegen kann berauf tragen mal ganz entspannend und schön sein.


----------



## muddymartin (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die Albrecht-Route hat aber auch für Anfänger den Vorteil, relativ einfach schon im Vorfeld oder während der Tour die Etappen zu vereinfachen, z.B. Passo di Foppa statt Passo dell'Alpe oder Tonale statt Montozzo-Scharte. 
Den Fimberpass finde ich zum hochschieben halb so schlimm und auch abwärts gibt es meiner Meinung nur ganz wenige Stellen die man mangels Fahrtechnik  dann halt schieben muss. 

Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Planung
Martin


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. Dezember 2010)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Den Fimberpass abwärts gibt es meiner Meinung nur ganz wenige Stellen die man mangels Fahrtechnik  dann halt schieben muss.



der fimberpass ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns sache, wenn man sowas in der art bisher nicht gemacht hat. vielen ist's dann einfach zu steil, ausgesetzt, rutschig, geröllig, was-auch-immer. manche haben auch bergauf schon ihr pulver verschossen und es fehlt dann die kraft für eine trail-abfahrt.

ich hab bei all meinen alpentouren immer wieder welche gesehen, die dann bei der abfahrt problemem hatten - und sich dann auch entsprechend darüber geärgert haben, dass sie a) nicht gut genug sind oder b) dass ihr guide ihnen zuwas zumutet ... und dass bei solchen klassischen übergängen wie tarscher pass, eisjöchl gen pfossental, pfunderer joch oder eben auch fimberpass.

klar, der fimberpass ist nicht extem schwer, aber letztlich ist's für uns halt quasi unmöglich genau einzuschätzen, ob es für den fragesteller und seine freundin eine gute wahl wäre oder nicht. letztlich müssen die es für sich entscheiden, ob sie noch eine nummer einfacher starten wollen und dann ggf. schon unterwegs merken, dass sie noch eine schippe drauflegen können durch kurzfristige umplanung oder eben gleich so was wie den fimberpass in angriff nehmen und dann eben riskieren, dass es ggf. mehr wandern als fahren ist. jeder von uns hat ja irgendwann mal in den alpen angefangen und begonnen seinen level zu steigern - aber wie man das für sich angeht, muss jeder selbst wissen.

mich stört es bis heute nicht, wenn ich unverhofft bergab mal mehr schieben muss als ursprünglich gedacht, und wenn ich mich doch mal drüber ärger, dann dauert's nur wenige minuten und dann ist's vergessen. für andere ist das ggf. aber anders und die stimmugn ist längerfristig dahin bzw. sie haben dann keine lust mehr auf solche touren durch so eine prinzipiell vermeidbare negativ-erfahrung.

mein erster alpencross 1999 war mit einem kumpel relativ kurzfristig und ohne nennenswerte vorbereitung, einfach roadbook von der bike dabei gehabt , karten gekauft und los. war super gewesen und schneebergscharte und eisjöchl waren für uns beide OK (die zählen ja eher zu den schwerern "klassischen übergängen", wir haben nix riskiert und sind heil am ziel angekommen. aber andere hätten das im zweifels fall anders entschieden und wären zum ersten mal halt eine via claudia gefahren oder hätten halt kategorisch längere schiebepassagen durch einfachere alternativen umgangen.

eine nummer leichter starten erhöht halt die chancen, dass die tour für alle positiv verläuft, keiner länger überfordert wird und man sich dann auch für mögliche folgetouren besser selbst einschätzen kann und ggf. "treffsicherer" seinen schwierigkeitslevel der strecke wählen kann ...


----------



## muddymartin (14. Dezember 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> der fimberpass ist sicherlich nicht jedermanns sache, wenn man sowas in der art bisher nicht gemacht hat. vielen ist's dann einfach zu steil, ausgesetzt, rutschig, geröllig, was-auch-immer. manche haben auch bergauf schon ihr pulver verschossen und es fehlt dann die kraft für eine trail-abfahrt.
> .


 
Ich gebe Dir durchgängig Recht. Ich wollte nicht den eindruck erwecken, dass der Fimberpass ein einfacher Übergang ist. Aber in der Regel steht er am Anfang eines AX, man ist noch einigermaßen frisch, wenn man z.B. von der Bodenalpe als Übernachtungsort losfährt, hat man auch noch nicht so viele Körner liegen lassen. Und bergab - Du hast es ja auch angedeutet - darf halt kein falscher Stolz aufkommen und man steigt an kniffligen Stellen ab und schiebt ein Stück. 
Sicherheit geht immer vor. Und die Landschaft ist auch zu Fuß traumhaft. Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich sogar, nicht öfters abgestiegen zu sein, um mehr Fotos zu schießen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde eure neue Routenplanung garnicht schlecht, ihr könnt auch da tolle Sachen hineinpacken.
Anstatt der Norbertshöhe würde ich defnitiv das Val d´Uina wählen. Die Norbertshöhe ist in der Normalversion ätzende Asfaltkurbelei. Die bin ich auch bei meinem 1. Alpencross gefahren und hab mir geschworen: NIE WIEDER! Aber das schöne daran: Ihr könnt das ja vor Ort entscheiden. Ihr werdet wahrscheinlich auch im Val d´Uina fluchen, denn es geht gleich von unten recht steil bergauf und ist dort noch unspektakurlär, also einfach ziemliche Schinderei. Aber stärkt euch in Uina Dadaint (am besten mit Engadiner Nußkuchen), dann ist der obere Teil echter Genuß, die Schlucht schiebt man sowieso. Wenn man dann oben rauskommt und die Sonne auf die fetten grünen Wiesen scheint, ist das ein ein echtes AHA-Erlebnis. Wenn ihr an dem Tag halt nicht so gut drauf seid, könnt ihr immer noch über die Norbertshöhe fahren, oder ihr entscheidet euch für den Pass da Costainas. Ihr habt im Inntal echt die Qual der Wahl.
Falls ihr doch über die Norbertshöhe wollt und in Nauders übernachtet, könntet ihr am nächsten Morgen die Bergkastelbahn nehmen und dort über die Plamort Ri. Graun fahren. Das ist auch sehr sehenswert und der Ausblick auf Ortler und Co genial. Lohnt halt nur bei schönem Wetter. Abfahrt entweder über Forstweg oder einen anspruchsvollen Trail (ich glaube, WW1, bin aber nicht sicher). Die Waalwege im Vinschgau sind auch super zu fahren, auch da könnt ihr flexibel sein und müsst nicht zwingend den Vinschgauradweg machen. Wie wollt ihr denn nach Malé? Über´s Rabbijoch?


----------



## JJJ (16. Dezember 2010)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat einer der Experten gute Tipps, wie man die leichteren Highlights (Costainas, Val Mora, Bregn de l'Ors) der Albrecht-Route sinnvoll verbinden kann? Vielleicht so: Garmisch-Fernpass (evt. über den Eibsee?)-Landeck-Martina-Scuol-Costainas- Val Mora- Livigno (über Trela)- <Richtung Grosio-Ponte di Legno> (hier fehlt mir die Erfahrung)- Tonalepass (gibt es eine sinnvolle Alternative zur Strasse außer Montozzo?)- Dimaro - Madonna - Bregn de l'Ors - Sarche - Riva ?



Hi,

habe diese Route in ähnlicher Form vor drei Jahren mit meiner Frau gemacht, sie ist zwar keine "Einsteigerin" mehr (Kondition gut, Technik weniger), aber wir wollten eben keine langen Schiebestrecken und technisch im unteren Bereich. 
daher :
Garmsich-Fernpass-Landeck-Landeck-Martina-Scuol-Costainas- Val Mora, Bormio-Grosio (Passo Verva ausgelassen)-Passo Foppa (Motirolo)-Ponte di Legno-Tonalepass-Dimaro - Madonna - Bregn de l'Ors -Ponte Arche-Tennosee-Torbole

Für Einsteiger denke ich, ist diese Route gut machbar
Highlights: Fernpass,Costainas,Val Mora, rauf nach Madonna, Bregn de l'Ors 
Nachteil: realtiv viel Asphalt von Nassereith bis Scuol und Passo Foppa (dafür landschaftlich schön)

Es grüßt der JJ


----------



## kalama (16. Dezember 2010)

@pfadfinderin:
wir würden nicht direkt durch male fahren. würden nur dran vorbei fahren, besser hätte ich dimaro anstelle male genannt.
also von der gampenalm/ clozner jöchl nach dimaro. wir würden so das rabbijoch östlich umfahren.
bez. uina-schlucht: wir haben uns vorgenommen das spontan zu entscheiden, so wie du es gesagt hattest. es hört sich vielleicht komisch an aber meine freundin möchte sehr gerne "an dem see mit dem turm drin" vorbei und ein foto schiessen. wir müssen uns also spontan für reschensee oder val d´uina entscheiden.



@JJJ: 
hört sich auch nach einer sehr schönen strecke an. aber alle strecken die ich über bormio/grosio geplant habe warn dann doch deutlich über 400km lang. kannst du mir sagen wie lang eure route gewesen ist??


@elmar: schön mal was von dir persönlich zu lesen und ein lob an deine HP!! dort werden wir uns noch häufiger bedienen. ist wirklich hilfreich...



@all:
kann nicht oft genug "danke" sagen. wir freuen uns über jeden neuen beitrag.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem See und dem Turm verstehe ich gut! Leider hat der Reschensee seit paar Jahren recht wenig Wasser. Als wir das 1. Mal dort waren, haben zwei Mitfahrer ein Wettschwimmen zum Turm gemacht! Mittlerweile kann man da leider zu Fuß rüber.

Wie gesagt, die Plamord wäre auch ne tolle Alternative. (Fotos in meinem Album) Anstatt der Asfaltauffahrt gibt´s auch noch eine Schotter-Trailvariante mit bißchen tragen. Das Val d´Uina läuft nicht davon. Vielleicht macht ihr ja mal paar Tage in Nauders Urlaub, dann könnt ihr das als Tagestour machen.


----------



## kalama (16. Dezember 2010)

oh nein das wird sie nicht gerne hören...naja ich denke kein weltuntergang.

ok, aber ich merke ich benötige für die weitere planung detailliertere karten. sonst komme ich wohl nicht weiter.


----------



## powderJO (16. Dezember 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Plamord wäre auch ne tolle Alternative.



plamort ist super. kann ich auch nur empfehlen. der wasserstand am stausee hängt extrem von der jahreszeit und der witterung ab. hat es viel regen und /oder einen winter mit massig schnee gehabt, der sich auch lange halten konnte, ist die chance recht hoch, dass auch im sommer nicht mehr als die spitze aus dem see schaut.


----------



## uncletoby (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann nur dem ganzen von Elmar beipflichten, was er geschrieben hat!

Ich hatte das diesen Sommer live miterlebt, wie untrainierte und  unsichere Biker sich auf den Pass geqäult hatten. Mußte Sie dabei noch  kräftig unterstützen, dass Sie den Fimberpass erreichten! So ist es halt  im Leben, wenn der Ehrgeiz zu groß ist!


----------



## uncletoby (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann nur dem ganzen von Elmar beipflichten, was er geschrieben hat!

Ich hatte das diesen Sommer live miterlebt, wie untrainierte und  unsichere Biker sich auf den Pass geqäult hatten. Mußte Sie dabei noch  kräftig unterstützen, dass Sie den Fimberpass erreichten! So ist es halt  im Leben, wenn der Ehrgeiz zu groß ist!


----------



## kalama (16. Dezember 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> klar, der fimberpass ist nicht extem schwer, aber letztlich ist's für uns halt quasi unmöglich genau einzuschätzen, ob es für den fragesteller und seine freundin eine gute wahl wäre oder nicht. letztlich müssen die es für sich entscheiden, ob sie noch eine nummer einfacher starten wollen und dann ggf. schon unterwegs merken, dass sie noch eine schippe drauflegen können durch kurzfristige umplanung oder eben gleich so was wie den fimberpass in angriff nehmen und dann eben riskieren, dass es ggf. mehr wandern als fahren ist. jeder von uns hat ja irgendwann mal in den alpen angefangen und begonnen seinen level zu steigern - aber wie man das für sich angeht, muss jeder selbst wissen.



hier stimme ich auch voll und ganz zu. weil wir es auch nur sehr schwer einschätzen können wo unsere grenzen liegen haben wir auch beschlossen die sache sicherheitshalber ruhig angehen zu lassen.
ich denke das kann man an den eckdaten unserer "immer wahrscheinlicher werdenden" route auch ablesen:
<400km / 10500HM, höchster punkt 2200m (sogar der einzige über 2000m, glaube ich)

ich denke wenn wir an irgend etwas scheitern dann an (fahr-)technischen dingen. unsere fitness wird bis dahin stehen. und richtige fahrpraxis kommt mit dem training im nächsten jahr auch nicht zu knapp.
wir waren beide noch nie couchpotatoes, und haben in unserer "jugend" (sind ja beide erst mitte20) eine sportart leistungsmässig betrieben. d.h. 6x die woche training sind mir nicht fremd als ehemaliger leichtathlet.
seit november sind wir vorerst 2x die woche eine std. auf dem ergometer und (nicht immer wegen derzeit tiefem schnee) 1x die woche 45min. joggen. alles pulsgesteuert und nur grundlagentraining.

bis nächstes jahr im sommer wird der trainingsplan sich noch ordentlich verändern. ab feb./märz sind dann auch die HM fest eingeplant, und sie bekommt auch noch etwas krafttraining aufgebrummt damit ein bißchen mehr WUMMS in die beine kommt...also zeitlich sollte das alles passen das wir bis zum sommer topfit sind. 
lieber zuviel (solange es noch spaß macht) vorbereiten, als sich hinterher am berg endlos quälen zu müssen. 
andere liegen zwei wochen am strand und haben nach ihrem all inclusive urlaub auch noch zugenommen und wir kommen topfit, und trotz der belastung, erholt zurück aus unserem.
(jaja jetzt spucke ich noch große töne, mal sehen wie es hinterher aussieht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncletoby (17. Dezember 2010)

Trotz allem hast du recht, wenn Ihr das erstemal eurer Ziel erreicht habt, ist die Freude entsprechend groß! Daher wünsche ich Dir ein gutes Gelingen und viel Spass und Freude an der Planung. 

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Gruß


----------



## Elmar Neßler (17. Dezember 2010)

dann seid ihr sicherlich deutlich fitter als die meisten anderen, die dann so eine "leichter gemachte" route angehen. und wenn eure hintern die belastung im sattel auch vom training im vorfeld gewohnt sind, habt ihr aus meiner sicht dann doch beste voraussetzungen, um eine schöne tour zu erleben und ggf. eben auch unterwegs mal eine schippe drauf zu legen, wenn ihr womöglich immer schneller als gedacht am ziel seid und merkt, dass die belastung in summe gar nicht so hoch ist.

aus langjähriger erfahrung kann ich dir auch sagen, dass unabhängig vom trainingszustand ein wichtiger faktor einfach auch der kopf ist - ob man will oder nicht. ich habe sicherlich nie so einen trainingszustand gehabt (unfit war ich aber sicherlich auch nie ...),  wie ihr ihn vermutlich im kommenden sommer haben werdet, aber letztlich hatte ich mein ziel und den wunsch in den bergen eine schöne tour zu erleben - und das hat mir auch in situationen, in denen mein körper vllt. gerne feierabend gehabt hätte, die unterkunft aber z.b. noch 2 h weiter bergauf lag, immer weitergeholfen. soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass man alles mit dem kopf ausgleichen kann, was dem körper an training fehlt, aber man kann eben durchaus sein limit etwas verschieben, wenn man den willen dazu hat. aber auch das muss man halt für sich mit der zeit rausfinden, ob das für einen selbst zutrifft oder nicht. und wenn man dann eben leichter anfängt, klappt das auf jeden fall.


----------



## dede (17. Dezember 2010)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> dann seid ihr sicherlich deutlich fitter als die meisten anderen, die dann so eine "leichter gemachte" route angehen. und wenn eure hintern die belastung im sattel auch vom training im vorfeld gewohnt sind, habt ihr aus meiner sicht dann doch beste voraussetzungen, um eine schöne tour zu erleben und ggf. eben auch unterwegs mal eine schippe drauf zu legen, wenn ihr womöglich immer schneller als gedacht am ziel seid und merkt, dass die belastung in summe gar nicht so hoch ist.
> 
> aus langjähriger erfahrung kann ich dir auch sagen, dass unabhängig vom trainingszustand ein wichtiger faktor einfach auch der kopf ist - ob man will oder nicht. ich habe sicherlich nie so einen trainingszustand gehabt (unfit war ich aber sicherlich auch nie ...),  wie ihr ihn vermutlich im kommenden sommer haben werdet, aber letztlich hatte ich mein ziel und den wunsch in den bergen eine schöne tour zu erleben - und das hat mir auch in situationen, in denen mein körper vllt. gerne feierabend gehabt hätte, die unterkunft aber z.b. noch 2 h weiter bergauf lag, immer weitergeholfen. soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass man alles mit dem kopf ausgleichen kann, was dem körper an training fehlt, aber man kann eben durchaus sein limit etwas verschieben, wenn man den willen dazu hat. aber auch das muss man halt für sich mit der zeit rausfinden, ob das für einen selbst zutrifft oder nicht. und wenn man dann eben leichter anfängt, klappt das auf jeden fall.



 wie immer sehr treffend beschrieben - Lg Robert (P.S. muß dir noch auf deine Mail antworten...)


----------



## JJJ (17. Dezember 2010)

kalama schrieb:


> :
> @JJJ:
> hört sich auch nach einer sehr schönen strecke an. aber alle strecken die ich über bormio/grosio geplant habe warn dann doch deutlich über 400km lang. kannst du mir sagen wie lang eure route gewesen ist??:



Hi kalama:
hier die Eckdaten:
Garmisch-Fernpass-Prutz: 91 km / 1.036 HM
Prutz- Passo Costainas -St. Maria: 82 km / 1794 HM
St.Maria - Val Mora- Bormio Grosio: 65 km / 1.200 HM
Grosio-Passo della Foppa-Ponte di Legno: 41 km / 1.564 HM
Ponte di Legno - Dimaro-Madonna di Camp.: 58 km / 1.593 HM
Madonna-Passo Bregn de l´Ors: 73 km / 862 HM

Gruß
JJ


----------



## Tall1969 (17. Dezember 2010)

Soderle, hab jetzt die ganzen vier Seiten durchgelesen und ein paar Fragen an die Spezis hier 

a) Die Via-Claudia-Augusta ist diese hier? 
Erstaunlich finde ich ja, dass da steht "für Familien gut geeignet" und auf anderen Seiten steht was von heftigen Steigungen... Hmmm

b) Gibt es eine Variante für nen X bei der man nicht schwindelfrei sein muss? Wenn ich zB das Bild  sehe, wird ma schon leicht anders


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Dezember 2010)

a) Ja. Du kannst die Strecke sowohl mit dem Trekkingrad fahren als auch Varianten mit den dreifachen Höhenmetern. Die klassische Strecke kann man als mit dem Mountainbike langweilig bezeichnen, weil man eigentlich nur im Tal rumgurkt, da ist wahrscheinlich jeder Mittelgebirgstrail spannender. Einziges Highlight dabei ist eigentlich der Fernpass und der Reschensee als solcher. Kilometerfressen durch die Apfelplantagen ist echt öde.

b) Die Passage auf deinem Bild ist nicht halb so wild, wie es auf dem Bild aussieht. Es ist das Val d´Uina. Zugegeben, sieht recht spektakulär aus und sollte man sich schon mal ansehen. Aber der Weg ist breit (selten weniger als 1,5m) und die sehr ausgesetzten Stellen haben ein Geländer. Wenn du natürlich schon schwindlig wirst, wenn du auf einer Leiter stehst, um eine Glühbirne reinzuschrauben, wirst ein Problem haben. Aber wenn du nur bißchen mulmiges Gefühl hast, wenn du einen Abgrund runterschaust, wirst du auf dem Weg sicher kein Problem haben. Man kommt auch locker dort aneinander vorbei, selbst wenn man das Rad schiebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

bin da 2007 drüber, da war eine ca. 3m lange und nur ca. 50 cm breite Stelle . Wir sind mit dem Rücken zur Wand und das Rad überm Abgrund vorsichtig entlang "gerutscht" - da war kein Geländer .
Einer meiner Kumpels war nicht Schwindelfrei, der ist mit dem Gesicht zur Wand drüber, sein Rad haben wir dann rüber gebracht  

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Dezember 2010)

Hä??? Wo soll den das gewesen sein? Ich bin u.a. auch Ende Juli 2007 drüber, da war alles easy.


----------



## Hans (17. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß es jetzt nicht mehr genau, aber es war glaub ich Mitte Juni, nach der Stelle kam ein kurzer Tunnel, der war damals noch total vereist.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Tall1969 (17. Dezember 2010)

@ Pfadfinderin

Danke für die Antworten. Also die Via fällt aus, da kann ich daheim spannenderes Erleben 

Na ja, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, aber schlimm genug, dass ich bereits mal auf allen vieren zurückgekrochen bin [wie würdelos, aber war mir wurscht].

Wir werden sehen, vielleicht im Frühjahr mal auf die Berge zum abhärten


----------



## kalama (7. Januar 2011)

@tall1969: 
informiere dich einfach! man findet ganz schnell verschiedene streckenvorschläge im netz, es gibt sogar ne route von garmisch nach riva mit nur knapp über 4000HM. diese verläuft dann auch größtenteils auf der via claudia.

wir stehen ja auch vor unserer ersten alpX und die uina-schlucht lassen wir auch erst einmal aus...


----------



## haertsfeldbub (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Kalama,

ich stand auch vor der Qual der Wahl, eine Alpen-X-Route zu erstellen, die landschaftliche Highlights hat und nicht zu schwer ist bzgl. Technik und Kondition. Wollte mir es mit meiner Frau bzgl. Alpen-X auch nicht gleich ganz verscherzen....

Schau mal hier unter Alpen-X 2008 --> www.jkibler.de

Übrigens finde ich die Strecke von Imst über die Pillerhöhe wesentlich schöner als über Landeck. Wenn schon Asphalt, dann wenigstens mit Aussicht.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## kalama (8. Januar 2011)

hallo jürgen,

kompliment! schöne seite und auch schöne route...aber die HM-angabe irritiert mich ein wenig. sieht nach sehr wenig aus. aber du wirst es schon wissen.

die route ist für uns definitiv interessant. was mich nur stört ist der gavia-pass. ist das nicht einfach nur ne ätzende asphaltkurbelei?? und die abfahrt ist ja auch nur asphalt. oder bin ich falsch informiert?

habt ihr zufällig gps daten zur tour? muss mir deine seite mal genauer anschauen

sitze grad an der vertiefung unserer tour, so wie ich sie weiter oben beschrieben habe. wirklich entschieden über die strecke wird aber erst im märz-april.

danke+gruß


----------



## haertsfeldbub (8. Januar 2011)

... es waren tatsächlich nur rel. wenig Hm. Lag daran, daß wir erst in Nassereith los gefahren sind (ursprgl. wollten wir ab Ehrwald und über den Fernpaß fahren, MTB-Strecke war damals aber gesperrt). Die Strecke ab Mad.di Camp. über das Val di Agola konnten wir aufgrund des Wetters (Schnee) damals auch nicht fahren. Die Hm-Angabe stimmt somit für die Tour, die wir gefahren sind. 

Anstelle Gavia gibt's eigentlich nur den Passo del Alpe von Grosio aus (vorher über Passo di Verva). Auch den Tonale kann man über die Montozzo-Scharte umfahren. Kommt aber halt immer darauf an, wie fit (konditionell und technisch) Deine Freundin ist... 

Ich persönlich (als bekennender Genußbiker und Hüttensitzerfan ) bin der Meinung, daß bei ~1.500 Hm / Tag noch Urlaubsfeeling herrscht. Ich möcht halt nicht, daß die Tour stressig wird oder miese Stimmung aufgrund unnötiger Schiebe-/Tragepassagen aufkommt...  Aber das ist alles konditions- und technikabhängig. Wieviele Hm / Tag gefahren werden sollen, muß jeder bzw. jede Gruppe für sich selbst entscheiden.

GPS hab ich leider nicht, fahren altmodisch nach Karten. Im www sollte es aber genügend Infos geben, wo Du Dir die Etappen heraussuchen kannst.

Gruß, Jürgen


----------



## Tall1969 (9. Januar 2011)

haertsfeldbub schrieb:


> Hallo Kalama,
> 
> ich stand auch vor der Qual der Wahl, eine Alpen-X-Route zu erstellen, die landschaftliche Highlights hat und nicht zu schwer ist bzgl. Technik und Kondition. Wollte mir es mit meiner Frau bzgl. Alpen-X auch nicht gleich ganz verscherzen....
> 
> ...



Wirklich gute Seite und soweit ich Eure Bilder angeschaut hab, auch nichts dabei wo man Höhenangst haben müsste....


----------



## H-P (9. Januar 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hä??? Wo soll den das gewesen sein? Ich bin u.a. auch Ende Juli 2007 drüber, da war alles easy.



Das müßte der Einstieg in die Schlucht sein...da ist zwar ein Drahtseil an der Wand, was ich aber als sehr locker empfand.

Ansonsten war die Uina kein Problem und sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalama (7. Februar 2011)

da ja mittlerweile ein bißchen ruhe in den thread eingekehrt ist nochmal meine frage ob jemand was zu unserer geplanten tour sagen kann??


garmisch - nassereith - landeck - nauders - latsch - naturns - dimaro - modonna di campiglio - zuclo - bondo - riva

ich denke eine sehr unkonventionelle route ohne die großen highlights und ganz größe höhen. man findet auch recht wenig dazu. wie vorher im thread schon geschrieben haben wir aber im hinterkopf die tour spontan geringfügig umzuplanen.
kann jemand was zur qualität der strecke von naturns(naturnser alm) bis dimaro bez. fahrbarkeit etc. sagen?? übernachtungsmöglichkeiten??

infos wären super!! danke.


----------



## kalama (10. Februar 2011)

hm also keiner ne idee. da muss doch schonmal jemand gefahren sein?!

schade...dann such ich mal weiter nach infos

wenn ihr welche habt: meldet euch!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2011)

Da musst du schon bißl genauer werden, wo ihr langfahren wollt, da gibt´s ja zig Varianten! Spannender als die Talorte sind die Routen dazwischen.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Februar 2011)

kalama schrieb:


> da ja mittlerweile ein bißchen ruhe in den thread eingekehrt ist nochmal meine frage ob jemand was zu unserer geplanten tour sagen kann??
> 
> 
> garmisch - nassereith - landeck - nauders - latsch - naturns - dimaro - modonna di campiglio - zuclo - bondo - riva
> ...



Da ist nichts unkonventionelles dran, allerdings solltest Du etwas genauer ausführen, wo Du langwillst. Zwischen Naturns und Dimaro ist eine ziemliche Lücke mit vielen Anstiegen 

Plan doch einfach mal was auf outdooractive.net oder bike-gps.com und stelle das Ergebnis hier rein. Dann bekommst Du sicher auch ein paar verwertbare Infos...


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. Februar 2011)

kalama schrieb:


> dimaro - modonna di campiglio - zuclo - bondo - riva



Wollt ihr das an einem oder an zwei Tagen machen, ich denk mal an einem oder??

Wollt ihr von MDC die normale Straße runter nach Bondo nehmen, denn da würde es meiner Ansicht nen schöneren Weg
von MDC richtung Stenico runter geben, abseits der Straße und von da aus sind wir dann glaub über Fiave und Tennosee
runter nach Riva (die genaue Wegbeschreibung müsst ich nochmal nachkruschteln aber war in der Karte alles gut aufgezeichnet.

Rüssel


----------



## kalama (12. Februar 2011)

da habt ihr wohl recht genauer gehts wirklich

ich werd mich die nächsten tage mal dransetzen und werde versuchen die genaue strecke hier (wie auch immer) reinzustellen. muss sie halt nochmal auf bike-gps durchgehen.

danke schonmal!

Edit @ Rüssel:  ja ab dimaro oder madonna sollte die letzte etappe starten.


----------



## kalama (28. Februar 2011)

so wie versprochen hier nun unsere geplante route.
beachtet bitte beim betrachten das dies nicht die endgültige version sein wird und wir auf der tour bestimmt die ein oder andere variante einbauen werden. also für kleinere "verbesserungsvorschläge" sind wir gerne offen. allerdings sollten sie den verlauf der tour nicht zu arg verändern.

es gibt bei bike-gps ein paar neuerungen die ich noch nicht kannte, wie z.b. die schwierigkeitsanzeige. 
mit den eckdaten knapp >400km, ~10500HM und einer gesamtschwierigkeit von 3,5punkten (von 5) bin ich und vor allem meine freundin ganz zufrieden.
vor allem wenn man sich das ganze genauer betrachtet sieht man das das schwierigste an der tour der konditionelle anspruch ist . heißt also steigungen und gefälle sowie anspruch an fahrtechnik sind eher gering bis mittelmäßig bewertet.

 [man sieht das ganze übrigens wenn man den mauszeiger auf die schwierigkeitsanzeige im kasten an der rechten bildseite hält]

zum ansehen der route einfach klicken:



http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...4_12651_12625_-12626_-12620&t=1298921908&hp=0

wie gesagt wir setzen keinen großen wert auf riesige höhen oder möglichst wenig asphalt. haben unsere tour halt erstmal nach etwas anderen kriterien geplant.

und nochmal die bitte; wenn jemand etwas über den streckenabschnitt von naturns bis dimaro zu berichten weiß dann bitte her damit...egal was - kann jede info gebrauchen. besonders was übernachtungsmöglichkeiten auf der strecke angeht bin ich sehr interessiert. 
sonstige bemerkungen zum rest der tour sind natürlich auch gern gesehen.

vielen dank + gruß
kalama


----------



## haertsfeldbub (1. März 2011)

Hallo Kalama

erst mal möchte ich sagen, daß Ihr die Planung macht für Eure AlpenX und Ihr habt Euch sicherlich intensiv Gedanken dazu gemacht.

Dennoch einige kurze Anmerkungen bzw. Kommentare von mir aus meiner Sicht:

Mir fehlt die "Dramaturgie" und die landschaftlichen Highlights in Eurer Strecke.
Zuerst fahrt Ihr übers Hochthörl und Fernpaß - eine schöne Strecke. Dann aber fahrt Ihr das komplette Inntal über den Reschen und das ganze Vinschgau hinab. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ziemlich lang(weilig).
Wieso kürzt Ihr das Landeck-Eck nicht wenigstens über das Pitztal und die Pillerhöhe ab (Asphaltnebenstraße mit schönem Ausblick)? 

Dann fahrt Ihr über die Naturnser Alm (o.k.) und weiter über's Brezner Joch nach Dimaro - meiner Meinung nach ziemlich viel Hm ohne "Gegenleistung" - keine spektakulären Blicke viel auf und ab...

Wenn Ihr schon im Inntal über Martinsbruck fahrt, nehmt doch die Strecke über S'Charl - CostainasPaß - ValMora - Bormio - Gaviapaß - Tonale - Dimaro? Im Endeffekt sind es genau so viele Höhenmeter, aber Ihr habt absolute landschaftliche Highlights ohne schwere Trails.

Zum Schluß wählst Du die Malga Cadria - bin ich zwar noch nicht selbst gefahren. Was ich aber schon gelesen bzw. gehört habe, würde mich persönlich als Schlußetappe mit meiner Freundin / Frau zurückschrecken... das ist aber nur subjektiv.

Wie gesagt - das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Ihr habt Euch sicherlich Gedanken bzgl. Eurer Streckenplanung gemacht und wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und keine Pannen!!!


----------



## mw.dd (1. März 2011)

So ähnlich habe ich beim überfliegen der Route auch gedacht... Hat am Ende des Planens vielleicht das Knacken der 10hkm-Marke eine Rolle gespielt? 

Ich kann leider keine Auskunft zur Strecke zwischen Naturns und Dimaro geben; aber einen Tip: wenn ihr schon über Madonna fahrt, dann laßt das Val di Agola und den Bregn de'l Ors auf keinen Fall aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalama (1. März 2011)

danke schonmal, hört sich konstruktiv an. so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.

zur strecke:
ich habe bislang nur mit bike-gps geplant und bin daher auf die dort verfügbaren (gelben), vorgegebenen wege gebunden. schaue gerade nach geeigneten karten.
so ist die variante von imst direkt durchs pütztal gar nich wählbar.
ich denke das trifft auch in anderen ecken der tour zu. wenn wir hinterher die strecke nochmal im detail abarbeiten werden solche dinge geändert.
ich sagte ja schon, dass dies noch nicht die endgültige route ist.

trotzdem danke schonmal!


----------



## kalama (2. März 2011)

@haertsfeldbub + mw.dd:

habe aus euren vorschlägen mal eine route gebaut (zumindest so gut es ging). und muss sagen ich bin echt überrascht - eine sehr interessante tour. val mora und pass da costainas wurden hier ja schon oft empfohlen, ich dachte nur über die ecke wird die strecke weit >450km.

hier die tour:
http://tourenplaner.bike-gps.com/?x...7_12668_-12667_12666_-12620&t=1299025196&hp=0

was mich nur sehr stört ist der gavia-pass. hats da nicht viel pkw-verkehr??
wir müssen uns beide jetzt mal genauer anschauen und dann wird abgewägt ...das hat jetzt alles wieder über den haufen geworfen. gut das wir noch so früh haben. 
denke aber eine von beiden wirds werden. mit einer dritten strecke zur auswahl will ich uns nicht belasten. und das schöne ist: jetzt haben wir sogar ne strecke mit "highlights" (wie gesagt: wir hätten sonst darauf verzichtet) die auch von den eckdaten her stimmt.

--> 412km, ~11000HM, schwierigkeit auf fast gleichem level wie der andere tourvorschlag

gebt mir bitte ein paar infos zum gavia-pass. vielleicht hab ich da ein falsches bild (viele autos, strasse, kein radweg, extrem lange asphaltkurbelei, kein schotter)????

danke danke!!


----------



## mw.dd (2. März 2011)

kalama schrieb:


> ...
> was mich nur sehr stört ist der gavia-pass. hats da nicht viel pkw-verkehr??
> ...
> 
> ...



Gavia ist komplett Asphalt, allerdings mehr AX- als PKW-Verkehr  Bedenken hätte ich eher beim Tonalepass. Auf den Seiten von adamellobike.com findet sich dafür vielleicht noch eine Alternative; wenn nicht, dann ab Ponte di Legno die Seibahn oder den Bus bis zum Tonale nehmen.


----------



## Alex! (2. März 2011)

Servus,

als lohnenswerte Alternative zum Tonale würde ich nach dem Gaviapass über die Montozzoscharte fahren.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## mw.dd (2. März 2011)

Alex! schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> als lohnenswerte Alternative zum Tonale würde ich nach dem Gaviapass über die Montozzoscharte fahren.
> 
> ...



Wie passt das zu "Anfängertransalp" und "technisch unerfahren"?


----------



## muddymartin (2. März 2011)

Ich würde statt dem Gavia über den Passo di Verva und Passo del Foppa und dann den Tonale fahren. Foppa ist zwar auch Asphaltgeschrubbe aber kaum Autoverkehr. Tonale ist zwar potthässlich aber den lässt man schnell hinter sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haertsfeldbub (2. März 2011)

Gavia fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Fährst morgens in Bormio los und kommst abends in Ponte di Legno an. Verkehr ist eher wenig, vielleicht am WE ein bisschen mehr. Tunnel kann man auf der alten Schotterstrecke umfahren und bei schönem Wetter hat man tolle Gletscherblicke.

Da ist wie vorher schon geschrieben wurde der Tonale eher langweilig - wir hatten den Tonale auch als reine Transferetappe bis Dimaro angesehen. Geht aber rel. fix...


----------



## Rüssel__ (2. März 2011)

Alex! schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> als lohnenswerte Alternative zum Tonale würde ich nach dem Gaviapass über die Montozzoscharte fahren.
> 
> ...



Lohnenswert ist die Montozzoscharte schon aber danach runter zum Pian Palu (so heißt doch der Stausee??) ist für
technisch nicht so erfahrene glaub eher ne Quälerei statt Spaß....wobei es eine sehr schöne Strecke ist...

Rüssel


----------



## haertsfeldbub (3. März 2011)

kalama schrieb:


> @haertsfeldbub + mw.dd:
> 
> habe aus euren vorschlägen mal eine route gebaut (zumindest so gut es ging). und muss sagen ich bin echt überrascht - eine sehr interessante tour. val mora und pass da costainas wurden hier ja schon oft empfohlen, ich dachte nur über die ecke wird die strecke weit >450km.
> 
> ...



Hallo Kalama,

wollte eigentlich nix mehr zu dem Thema posten...

Hier aber noch zwei Anmerkungen zu Deiner Tour:
1. Von Imst ins Pitztal über Arzl, Wenns und Piller zum Gachenblick, anschl. wieder runter nach Prutz - alles auf Nebenstarßen. Deine Tour führt ja über die Venetalm  und dann zurück nach Landeck. Hier würdest Du ca. 600Hm und ca. 20km einsparen. Venetalm ist nicht notwendig nur weil es im Bike-GPS keine Alternative gibt.
2. Val d'Agola ist absolut super! Alternativ zu dem geplanten Passo Duron (Straße) kannst Du auch direkt über Stenico nach Ponte Arche und dann gemütlich auf Nebenstarßen über Passo Ballino am Tennosee vorbei radeln und dann über die Kehren runter nach Riva ausrollen lassen. Vermutlich startet Deine letzte Etappe in Mad.d.Camp., dann seid Ihr nach dem Val d'Agola (kurze aber steile Schiebepassage) wahrschenlich froh, daß es auf der letzten Etappe nicht mehr so anstrengend wird.

Das war's jetzt von meiner Seite zu dem Thema.


----------



## allert (3. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich kenne die Strecke von Naturns nach Cles (kurz vor Dimaro) über das Gampenjoch und Brezner Joch. Ich fand das damals für meine erste Transalp ganz schön. Einen schönen Trail und ein paar schöne Ausblicke hat es auch. Bezüglich Gavia kann ich Dich auch beruhigen. Es hat relativ wenig Verkehr ab Santa Caterina und landschaftlich ist es schön, auch wenn es auf Asphalt hoch geht. Bei der Abfahrt kann man relativ weit unten einen kleinen Trail nach Pezzo nehmen und so ein paar Kehren auf Asphalt sparen. Wir sind in den letzten Jahren zweimal über den Montozzo. Die Abfahrt zum Lago di Pian Palu ist nicht einfach. Bei uns haben ein paar fast die ganze Strecke ab dem Abbruch (wo es steiler wird) geschoben. Ist dennoch ein genialer Pass. Als Alternative vielleicht den Trail der letztjährigen Transalp Challenge zum Tonale (Auffahrt fast bis zum Rifugio Bozzi dann auf einem Trail zum Tonale). Kenne ich allerdings nicht selbst.

Die Anfahrt über Inntal, Reschenpass und Vinschgau Radweg würde ich mir persönlich auch nicht antun. Da würde ich lieber an einem anderen Ort starten (z.B. Landeck) und dann den Costainas mitnehmen. Der ist komplett fahrbar und landschaftlich ein Highlight.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein bisschen helfen.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## kalama (3. März 2011)

haertsfeldbub schrieb:


> Hier aber noch zwei Anmerkungen zu Deiner Tour:
> 1. Von Imst ins Pitztal über Arzl, Wenns und Piller zum Gachenblick, anschl. wieder runter nach Prutz - alles auf Nebenstarßen.



genauso war es ja auch von mir gedacht. deshalb schrieb ich vorher das ich eine strecke gebaut habe "... so gut es ging". venetalm und der bogen zurück nach landeck also einfach wegdenken. liegt halt an der beschränkten wege-auswahl auf bike-gps.



haertsfeldbub schrieb:


> Das war's jetzt von meiner Seite zu dem Thema.



warum auch immer du nicht mehr posten möchtest...danke jedenfalls du hast sehr geholfen.

gruß kalama


----------



## kalama (3. März 2011)

allert schrieb:


> Die Anfahrt über Inntal, Reschenpass und Vinschgau Radweg würde ich mir persönlich auch nicht antun. Da würde ich lieber an einem anderen Ort starten (z.B. Landeck) und dann den Costainas mitnehmen. Der ist komplett fahrbar und landschaftlich ein Highlight.



den startort können wir nicht mehr ändern. passt "logistisch" sehr gut zu reiseplänen meines bruders. und von garmisch extra mit dem zug weiterzufahren wollen wir auch nicht.

...und die nächste empfehlung zum costainas...ich hoffe man steht nicht schlange wenn man dort lang möchte.
danke für die info über naturns-dimaro ich bin also nicht der einzige der sich diese strecke als "einstiegs-übergang" ausgesucht hat.

allerdings wird die strecke die heartsfeldbub vorgeschlagen hat immer interessanter...

vielen dank an alle poster für ihre tipps/mithlife. merci!!


----------



## steelghost (27. März 2011)

Hallo,
schau Dir mal die Transalp-Touren mit dem Dt. Alpenverein an (www.dav-summit-club.de). Sehr interessant finde ich die Transalp Mittenwald-Riva.

Die Strecke ist einer der Klassiker unter den Alpenüberquerungen, fahrtechnisch nicht zu schwer, und man kommt in hochalpine Regionen. Die Höhepunkte sind die Uina-Schlucht, Schlynig-Pass und Sesvenna Hütte und die Bilderbuchlandschaft im Val Mora, der Ortler und die schroffen Felsen der Brenta-Dolomiten.

Ich habe die Tour mit meiner Frau gebucht, ich freue mich schon riesig darauf. 2 Termine sind schon ausgebucht.


----------



## kalama (23. Juli 2011)

nochmals danke an alle poster.

abschliessend möchte ich berichten:

für unsere erste transalp lief eigentlich alles sehr gut...ausser das wetter!!!
den ersten tag sind wir von garmisch nach nassereith bei 9°C im regen (kaltfront) gefahren...1500HM ohne ausblick.
danach sind wir weiter über die piller höher (gacher blick komplett weiße wolkenwand, ab und zu hat man ein paar ausblicke erwischt) nach pfunds und am dritten tag über nauders/reschenpass bei guten wetter nach sta. maria im val müstair gefahren.

abends in sta. maria zog es sich schon wieder sehr stark zu und später haben wir im fernsehen von der 2. kaltfront aus dem westen gehört. prognose fürs val mora - welches wir am nächsten tag ansteuern wollten - war unwetterwarnung mit starkregen und gewittergefahr ab mittags ...da wollte ich dann nicht unbedingt auf über 2200m hochfahren.
also in der hoffnung auf wetterbesserung am nächsten tag von sta. maria durchs vinschgau in richtung osten nach naturns/meran gedüst, und auch da regen. im internet haben wir dann gesehen das auch für riva die gesamte woche "schlechtes" wetter vorhergesagt wurde und wir haben uns zum abbruch entschlossen. sonst wären wir am nächsten tag nach riva und hätten dort noch ein paar tage verbracht.
wer die großwetterlage in den alpen die letzten zwei wochen verfolgt hat weiß was ich meine...wir hatten wohl eher pech. das schlechte wetter hält sich im moment ja immernoch.

aber es war schön zu sehen das wir fit genug waren...haben wir uns schlimmer vorgestellt. ebenso war es extrem problemlos unterkünfte zu finden und am rucksack lässt sich rückblickend auch noch was sparen. die schlimmsten ängste sind also gebannt und somit steht der nächsten Xalp nichts mehr im wege .

1. tag 47km 1400HM
2. tag 58km 1500HM
3. tag 66km 1100HM
4. tag 76km 300HM

keine transalp aber ein anfang.

gruß
ride on


----------



## haertsfeldbub (24. Juli 2011)

...musste meine geplante Graubünden-Rundtour auch wegen schlechten Wetters am 5.Tag abbrechen - shit happens... Weiterfahren bei 'ner Kaltfront hätte keinen Sinn gemacht.

Aber ich denke, es ging vielen dieses Jahr so - das Wetter ist einach beschissen zur Zeit


----------



## kalama (30. Juli 2011)

wetter besch***en...das stimmt wohl.

naja - für das geld was übrig geblieben ist gehts jetzt erstmal ein paar tage nach saalbach-hinterglemm. somit ist der abbruch der transalp besser zu verkraften.wetter soll sogar gut werden.

gute fahrt euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

